# The Weekend - Part 4



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not the weekend yet  
But posting to kick off the new thread  

And it's a Bank Holiday - hurrah!

Who's doing something really fun for the long weekend? No doubt Winky has some fab plans although sounds like last weekend will take some beating  

I'm spending Sat-Sun with my sister and the kids as they need a babysitter Sat night. Monday I'm visiting a friend who has just had her 2nd little boy

Arguably neither are good activities for someone who finds out on Mon whether it's BFP or not...but that's just how it's worked out and I guess it will be a good distraction!

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

Wow! Winky that's the weekend I would like! Sounds fab. Suitcase yours sounds nice and laid back and my fingers are crossed for monday's testing.

I've no major weekend plans. Get home from Brno tomorrow evening so Sat will be spent picking up my doggy from kennels, food shopping and staying in whilst people come to pick up furniture I've sold on eBay. Sunday I have to work and then have a party in the evening. Monday will be work (no bank holidays when you're self employed!).


----------



## Minnie35

The weekend's in sight! And it's a longun!! Woohoo!

Suitcase good luck for Monday  , I hope the kiddies provide a good distraction for the weekend. Caramac I hope you manage to enjoy a slightly chilled out Monday!

I'm going camping in the Yorkshire Dales for the weekend with my sis and some pals (pause in typing as I turn to gaze at the rain lashing on the window!)... oh it seemed such a good idea when we planned it! Still can't wait.  We clearly haven't learned since getting hailed on during Easter weekend's camping adventure! We'll probably end up dripping in our longjohns in a pub again after a long boggy hike  ! 

Have a good one everyone!
Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I heard of a friend of my mums who went to Melbourne recently for holiday. Apparently there were hailstone the size of golfballs so everyone sheltered in shops until it was over.

The cars all had had loads of dents in it from the hailstones and one guy was in tears at the state of his car as it was 6 days old and was covered in dents.

F x


----------



## Minnie35

Hee hee ah well,  if that happens maybe I'll put my camping saucepans on my head for protection and learn to play golf! 
Erk, it's still raining. Think I'll pack my duvet! x


----------



## some1

Suitcase - I hope you have a really good weekend with your family and friends

Minnie - good luck with the weather! don't forget to pack your cagoul!!

Caramac - hope you have a nice relaxing weekend after your busy week

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

I have a lovely weekend planned - going to visit Felix and her little lady, back home sunday to some serious studying, dissertation to be handed in next week, am nearly there but still plenty to keep me occupied for most of the week. can't wait to finish my degree, so I can have holidays that mean I can do fun things instead of studying  

Hope the weather stays fine for the camping - only a little rain in N Yorks today 

Suity - have a lovely weekend, will be thinking of you 

Hope everyone is able to enjoy their long weekend.

R xx


----------



## Chowy

Roo

Good luck with the dissertation, god do I remember that.  You life just goes on hold doesnt it.  Enjoy your weekend and say hi to Felix and lady. 

Chowy x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

What is everyone planning for the weekend??

I have been icky for  the last 2 days  but perking up a bit and stayed at home and pottering around doing the cleaning etc. and sorting some bags out for the chairty shops.

I have waxing tomorrow, and finishing cleaning my tidying of my bedroom!!, and some studying.

Then I have a spa day booked at the Sanctuary on Sunday I was cleaning up and found the voucher and they had space that my donor and his partner gave me last year!- I thought that I had lost it, so going to have a facial, body treatment, lunch and relax!  
My donor's partner is with me for the weekend so nice to have his company. 

Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh a spa day, how lovely JJ   
I've got a voucher for a spa day which some friends bought me for my birthday - but it has to be used during the week which makes it rather tricky as I don't really want to take a day's holiday for it....

I'm off to San Francisco for work on Sunday and need to be at the airport at 8.30am so that's my Sunday gone before the weekend's even started    Tomorrow I shall be packing, cleaning/tidying so as to leave a nice clean flat to come back to, and generally getting myself sorted. If it doesn't pour with rain I shall go for a run. 
But otherwise not a very exciting weekend for me coming up

Hope everyone has nice things planned,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Glad you're feeling better JJ.  I'd love to go to The Sanctuary, I adore their products - enjoy the pampering can't beat it!  Never been to a Spa.

Enjoy San Fran suity - hope you get some you time while you're there.

Nothing exciting planned this weekend - am quite looking forward to doing not a lot!  Last weekend was very hectic and seeing as it's like winter again out there I'm going to spend a lot of time with my duvet and book.  Have a few chores to do and a bit of shopping but other than that it's me time.

Have a good one everyone
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh the Spa sounds lovely JJ1. Haven't been to one for ages. I think the last time was with d'con-blue before we both got pg.

I've still got an awful uti/migraine thingy going on. But tomorrow we have a 1st birthday to go to. Sunday dinner at my sisters and then a friend coming for take away in the evening.

Probably a quick bit of shopping in the morning. Nothing too exciting

Hope you all have a nice one

LL xx


----------



## Annaleah

JJ - spa day sounds great.... I want one!!!

Suity - Enjoy San Fran. I haven't been for years but I do remember a restaurant I really enjoyed 'The Stinking Rose' (garlic restaurant)..wonder if it's still there?

AFM - having serious headf**k...... been offered a job in Dublin and I really don't know what to do. I was interviewed for a permanent full time post but offered a half time permanent job and the other half time is a 6 month locum post (with no guarantees of the other half being extended or made permanent). I'm worried about the economic situation in Ireland and the implications for future tx e.g. time off in new job, less availability of tx for single women, higher cost of living, taking second mortgage....sooo much to think about i'm having an exploding head. *Any advice?          *

On a good note...bumped into a guy in Tesco yesterday who's had his eye on me for about a year apparently...he's got my number and hopefully we'll meet for a drink next week........that sort of thing never happens to me  
Happy w'end to all
Annaleah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Annaleah- I love Dublin and have some great friends there, but it is so expensive and they are Irish but find it hard to make ends meat with the paycuts etc- negative equity, health care- and they both have good well paid jobs.  Could you go for 6 months and then say no if the other half of the jobs isn't permanent?

Good luck with Mr Tesco!

Suity- I love San Fran one of my favourite places! I am going to Edinburgh for a day next week but that is as far as travel/work goes!!


LL I hope that you are feeling better and UTI clears up

Jovial- how is the DRing going- any side effects?  I really hope it goes well

i hope the weather hods out!!

L x


----------



## winky77

OOO AnnaLeah....Tesco man sounds v interesting....do keep us updated!  What aisle were you in when you swapped numbers? .......perhaps that will give a clue to his intentions! 

JJ....so you'll be in Edinburgh ...since I am practically living there at the mo    let me know when you are up if you fancy a coffee and I am around then would be great to see you!!  I am away in Notts again the beginning of the week tho....

So I am CEM's right now....had lovely lunch with some of the girls and now chilling out for rest of weekend before heading to Nottingham monday AM.  Intending to see ' The Back UP Plan' tomorrow so we can sl*g it off probably as can't imagine it will represent our cause that well!    But as I am one lurved up bird myself perhaps I shouldn't criticise the smug brigade!  Is hard to be away for a whole 3.5 days from my man.....longest gap since we got it together!  Ah bless!  

Tonight is just a vegging out on sofa night....unheard of for me but I do feel a catnap might be necessary before very long.....got up at 5.30 for my ridiculously early flight this morning and hadn't gone to bed until 2am!  And that's after a whole week of not enough sleep      At least I am not doing a physical marathon like last weekend.....40 mile bikeride on saturday followed by 14mile walk on sunday....and badminton on monday ?!?!? 

What's everyone else up to?

...Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - I thought I saw some bike riding pics on **...  hope you have a good night chilling.  Let us know what the film is like.  I was curious when I saw the trailer.

Tesco's man was on his way out the door and we chatted in the freezing car park.  Unfortunately he wasn't in the flowers, music or winning lottery ticket aisles!!  I've seen him before (...at the dump last year when I was taking my demolished kitchen there).  I've had a few texts since Thurs and made dinner plans late next week!  

JJ - the main thing that worries me about moving is finances.  I've worked out I'd be about 1k per month better off (but not sure if my calculations have factored in the recent pension levy increase), I was hoping it would be more but taxes in Ireland are huge.  Really need to speak to a financial advisor and mortgage person in Dublin.  Also tx would be on hold for a big while... as i'd need to make 39 weeks social tax payments (poss for previous tax year) to qualify for full maternity pay.  Aaaargh...sore head with all the thinking. 

Hope everyone else is having a good w'end.  Hasn't stopped raining here all day
Annaleahxx


----------



## Annaleah

...........none of the above stopped me looking longingly at houses in Dublin on the interweb..


----------



## caramac

JJ1 - hope you're feeling better? Your spa day sounds lovely....must remember to book myself on one of those soon!


Suitcase - have a safe trip to San Francisco - hope you manage to get some time to yourself to enjoy the city!


Jovi - your duvet weekend sounds lovely - wish I could have had one of those, feeling knackered!


LL - hope your head is getting better and the 1st birthday party went okay?!!


Annaleah - ooh, difficult decision re: job offer. But great news about the Tesco bloke! Enjoy your date.   


Winky - hope you're surviving your time away from skiman - how crap was the film? Trying to decide whether to bother seeing it.


AFM - I've been away in Kent for the weekend shopping for bridesmaid dresses with my friend who is getting married next May in France. I am supposed to be a bridesmaid but I quite possible might be a mum of a newborn baby by then so can't quite see how I would be able to manage being a BM in France! I tried to get her to fire me from BM duties but she wasn't having any of it. So I ended up offering to sell my dress on Ebay if I get pg and pay her back for it!!!    Anyway it was a nice girly weekend - but blooming tiring. I am hope now and am already feeling sleepy on the sofa!


----------



## winky77

Well CEM was a bit more cynical about it than me but I did quite enjoy 'THe Back up Plan'  more than I was expecting too....yes there are some technical inaccuracies (what scans done when)....and there is of course the predictable getting preggers first time IUI....but then again if she had spend the first half of the film doing IVF after IVF without success then it wouldnt have exactly been a romantic comedy would it !?!  The portrayal of the single women and proud group could be seen as insulting or funny whichever way you look at it.....won't say too much but if any of you near your due date need me to bring my djembe round and drum you some beats ...then just ask!!!!  Tee Hee......


----------



## Annaleah

Thank god it's the weekend....knackered!!!  Had a big review of our paediatric team by a national body and we've been designated a specialist centre! Months of hard work left us all very excited, relieved and in need of alcohol.  

Had a date with Tesco man last Sunday...cute and he smelled nice (and he's keen! wanted dinner tonight) but you wouldn't love him for his conversation or his brains sadly!!!  Has proven wrigglies though (2 daughters) and just took an NVQ in massage this week...both of which could be very useful.  

Still no further on the do I / don't I go to Dublin front.  Spoke to the manager yesterday and there is still a chance that they could offer me a full time permanent post - hopefully i'll know by next week.    dizzy head with all the thinking.

Anyone got any exciting plans for the w'end?  I have the exciting usual....dinner with friends, cleaning, washing, diy, paperwork.  No dancing tonight...suffering lazy-itis (sp??) courtesy of the common cold.
Annaleahx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congrats on the specialist centre designation Annaleah, that's great news   
Hope you hear re permanent post in Dublin soon - is a big decision but hopefully it will all work out   

I'm in Chicago for the weekend with some old friends. Flew up from San Fran last night, back down Sun eve for meetings Monday and back to UK Tues
Is warm and sunny here, went to the beach this afternoon, am really enjoying just hanging out   

Happy weekend everyone, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Wonderful news Annaleah    

Alfie as horrible cough so we might be at the doctors first thing. This afternoon we're off to a local cricket match - hope the weather is good   

Pizza take out tonight when LO in bed    

Coffee and cake with a friend tomorrow, and need to sort out my home office a but. Getting behind with that   

What glamorous lovely thing is JJ1 up to?     

LL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL I hope Alfie is feeling better.  Enjoy your weekend.

AFM- nothing exciting like popping into friends in Chicago!!  I was busy this week, so chilling out, a bit of shopping, household chores, paperwork, TV and meeting a friend tomorrow evening for a drink/chat.

Hope the sun shines for you all.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay.... finally home for a week after 20 hour flight ..... loving slobbing out on sofa in dressing gown.

Have a lovely weekend x x x 

hope alfie feels better soon x x x


----------



## lulumead

nice to have you back Mini...update please on man situation over on the dating thread when you're ready   
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini enjoy your week of holiday.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!! Glad you made it back Mini. Enjoy your well deserved R+R xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi from what has been a spectacular day in North Cornwall where we are on our hols.    Just watched the big red sun go down over the sea, and am amazed to see some study souls still out trying to catch waves.  Am enjoying the rare experience of having the TV on (Carole King and James Taylor in concert - so retro!) while allegedly trying to tie up a project before the weekend begins and I need to show my sand castle building credentials.  For once I seem to have lucked out with the weather on hols - hope everyone else has a superb weekend lined up and gets the chance to enjoy the sunshine.


A=Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde enjoy your hols, it sounds glorious and not long before your daughter arrives!

I'm off to see my mum tomorrow so a 4 hr drive in the hot sun!!!  I started patches as well as pills today, so hope that I feel ok.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cornwall sounds lovely Inde, and you certainly got your timing right - weather forecast is perfect   

JJ - have a lovely time with your mum, hope it's not too hot on the drive...

I'm babysitting - spent 3 hours on the M25 last night getting here (why is it always so awful on Fri night?). My sister and BIL stayed out last night, but I have to say all 3 kids were so good - baths and bed with none of the usual arguments and delaying tactics! Think they were all tired after an evening playing in the garden in the sunshine. Think we'll go to the park today   

Happy weekend everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Inde, wow it sounds so great - hope you all have a lovely holiday - wish we were with you - darn school!!!

JJ1, have a lovely time.

Suity, park sounds fun - what a gorgeous day it is set to be.. welcome home by the way.

Hope everyone else has a lovely weekend. I am doing a Montessori course this morning while LO sails and then we are going to the beach this afternoon. Can't wait.

Coco xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Happy weekend everybody

Glad the holiday is going well Inde and Muddy   

We're off to the festival at Althorpe Hall. You're all going to shoot me but....................... I'm afraid I'd no sun lover. I feel all hot and bothered already. I get awful headaches and struggle to control my temperature. Think Alfie might take after me as he's whinged for 2 days now - most ulike him. Oh well - have taken my paracetamol and hope I don't get too hot. We seem to just get hot or rain in this country now. Where are my lovely Springs and Autumns gone?    

Enjoy the beach Coco   

LL xxxx


----------



## Annaleah

JJ - hope you had a good day with your mum

LL - hope the festival was good and that you didn't get too cooked.

Inde - so jealous!  I used to live in Newquay and loved living in Cornwall.  Glad you've got some good weather for it

Coco - mmm beach, sun...very nice.

AFM - I have friends staying from Kent. Was woken at 7.40 by my friend singing one little ladybird to his son....I don't think I've every heard him sing, amazing how quick he's learnt so many nursery rhymes....it very sweet, now the whole family are singing in the next room.  Good old fashioned family sing along...to their Iphone!

Got a bit of gardening to do today and another date this eve for a ncie drink by the river.

Hope everyone is having a good w'end.

Annaleahx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello all!  I have a completely free bank holiday weekend so if anyone wants to head down to east sussex and come round for lunch or tea or visit the lovely cafe I've just found or gi to a park or even to llama world pm me or reply on here!!rlxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Seems really strange to be back down south ...... can't believe this time last week I was in Glasgow!!  Wandering round the west end.... Here I am stuck in the wet windy falklands!!  Only 9 weeks to go though! Yay!!
Have a lovely bank holiday weekend!!  so looking forward to catching up when I return x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have a busy weekend planned, started off rushing round getting nails, hair and make-up done (I can never put false eyelashes on striaght my slef so always need Mac to do it and then think well they might as well do the make up as well) and then I met the boys and we went to see CHeryl Cole and the Black Eyed Paes. 

The boys looked well.  My donors partner had done a week of LighterLife and looked trimmer(not that he needs it), had his hair coloured, eyelashes tinted, tanned.  My donor is half way through having veneers done to have dazzlin white and straight teeth.

Then home, just got to pack and then heading to their as they are having a Eurovision (a big thing in the gay world- as my DP's said it's like the gay men's World Cup) BBQ tonight, they have decorated the garden with all the flags of Europe, fireworks etc.

Then on Sunday we are out for lunch, going to see the Lady boys of Bangkok show- they are very funny and good, , a day of cabaret (the boys do like a mna in a dress) there are some other staying with them for the weekend from where we all worked.  I just hope that the weather holds out!

Hope you al have a good weekend
L x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - sounds like a fabululous weekend. My friend Pete and all his mates went to see the Lady Boys of Bankok in Brighton (where he lives). They are all straight and yet they all had their favourites    

Much happer this weekend with the cooler weather. We had to cancel everything last weekend as it was too hot for us.

Today I'm going to see Jovigirl - we're off to see SATC and then have some food . Alfie at grandparents so I have a night off    .
Tomorrow we're hoping to meet up with Chowy and Chowypup but we haven't confirmed that yet - will post details when we do.
On Monday I'm off to Wicksteeds park with a friend I made at Surestart and her little one.

Darn it - its raining. Now I didn't want that   

Enjoy Black Eyed Peas JJ1 - would love to see them 

LL xxx


----------



## some1

Ooh JJ1 I like the sound of your weekend !!!!

LL - enjoy SATC - I'm going to see it in a couple of weeks

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ll satc sounds fab my friends are going tonight!!


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - It was brilliant   . Much preferred it to the last one. Sarah JP was looking pleasingly old, Samantha was sooooo funny and fantastic, and as for The Gay Wedding - just hilarious        .

Then Jove and I had some of the best lasagne I've ever had - been dreaming of it


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh it was a brilliant film, so funny.  Have to agree about Samantha, she was so hilarious.  And as for the wedding       Can't wait for it to come out on DVD

The lasagne was very scrummy indeed

The rest of the weekend was spent recovering from the weeks diy - some holiday!  I have been decorating the living room, still need to do a few bits but it's looking so different and nice.  Think it has done me good to be thinking about something else too. 

Hope everyone had a lovely time x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A realxing  weekend for me I hope! I have a waxing booked for tomorrow lunchtime, some housework etc to distract from  waiting impatiently for the call from the embryologist.  

Maybe ET on Sunday morning, if I don't have it then and it is late nexxt weekr, I will go to my friends daughter Holy Communion nearby. I'd love to see her in her white dress, but if I have ET her mum said she will call into us to say hello and show me. My donor's partner is staying with me as he is working nights, so we'd be going to ET together, he said now he knows where to stand so as not to get the full view.  I have provisionally teed up Daniel Elliot for the pre and post acupuncture

i hope that you enjoy the sunny weather (for those of you who like it!)
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck JJ!

I've got a really nice weekend - late lunch in Hyde Park tomorrow, then seeing Oliver followed by chinese meal, staying over at Hilton Green Park and brunch on Sunday before heading home
With friends who bought the show tickets & dinner for my b'day present   

So am looking forward to it, especially as weather supposed to be good tomorrow too...

Happy weekend everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Sounds wonderful Suity. I'm not a big fan of the musicals but I would like to see Oliver    

JJ1 -       for ET

I'm going to view a house this morning then we're off to watch some local cricket this afternoon. My friends has a partner who plays in one of the local teams so we're off to support. Tomorrow we're going to a Wellness fair - the charity I work for has a stall there, and its my nieces 16th birthday so we're then going round there for chinese food. Alfie is the guest of honour apparently. He has a new pirate bib for the occasion   

Have a nice weekend everybody xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.....sorry I've not been posting much....life has been a bit of a whirl lately!  But after 8 weeks of being away 2 days a week my work schedule has now calmed down.....I have that broken up for the summer holidays feeling !!!  Will indulge myself that for a few days and then try and focus on actually generating some more work for later in the year!  Business development has definately fallen by the wayside whilst I have been too busy doing the delivery bit ! 

I am actually at my own house this morning .....just me and the cats......can't remember the last saturday morning just mouching around!  My house and garden are just so neglected...and the pile of ironing is reaching the ceiling!...I am hardly here as spending so much time at my man's or working away or weekend trips.  

JJ - I love hearing about all you and the boys pampering and grooming .....I should really take a leaf out of your book and invest in myself a bit more!!  I just about manage the waxing bit!  Good luck for ET !!

I hope everyone has fun weekends planned! 

lol

...Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh a thrilling 2ww weekend in store for me!!!  I am probably venturing less than a mile to the local shops to take a top back and buy some make up and collect a prescription from the chemist! My Gestone bum from last night is painful/stiff though, I must have laid on it, as the actual injection doesn't hurt when it goes in too much - well not as much as the darn clexane ones do!!

My donor's partner has been staying with me since last weekend, which is nice to have the company, he is working in the days, with my donor spending an odd night here and there with us.  He is coming to stay with us tomorrow night after work until Wed, as on Monday night we are going to see Leona Lewis at the O2 arena - I'm sure it will be a sedate and civilised affair and a cab there and back and we are taking my friend's 8 yr DD to her first concert, so I am allowed out!! otherwise just doing admin things and a bit of baking. I can't get into the study mode !!

Hope that you all have a good weekend
L x


----------



## lulumead

glad to hear you are taking it a bit easy JJ   


I've just had my haircut, 1st time in 6 months - I am so unglamorous.


Off to have coffee with friend in a bit and then cinema later. At some point I need to clean the house.YAWN!


Hope everyone else is doing some next things.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

We've had a nice lazy day together. Walked into town and shared a sandwich. Now we're off to my sisters for tea   . Not sure about tomorrow yet - see what the weather's like. Haven't planned anything

Have a nice one everybody xxx


----------



## going it alone

The girls have had their first dancing show this weekend so hopefully we'll be having a much calmer day tomorrow. Between the matinee and evening show they slept in the car for an hour. Needless to say, they are still awake now despite having been in bed an hour and a half. Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow and doing very little.
Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Sam how proud you must be of your dancing ladies!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hope that you are all enjoying the sunshine!!
Having a quiet weekend 

L x


----------



## Grace10704

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend either enjoying the sunshine or keeping cool out of it!  Just wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who made it to the Bristol get together today - was lovely to meet Caramac and others!  Hope you all enjoyed it & we'll sort out another meet up soon.


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone....

Well it has been a pretty intense week.....this time last week I as psyching myself up for my fibroid op ....fortunately that all went well....in fact I didn't actually feel like I had anything done !!!  Rest of the week has been spent in a social whirl.....got some issues with someone at the moment tho so that's hanging over stuff tho like a black cloud....someone who doesnt like the fact I am in a relationship....don't want to say more on here cos I may be paranoid ....but who knows what lengths she'll go to...finding me on here and then using what I post for malicious purposes?  I need to be careful....so have deleted a few posts and edited others....and I spose I'll be posting even less for a while...will be reading tho!! 

well hopefully Loubi's had the most exciting weekend of all of us....  

..Winky


----------



## some1

Winky - glad the op went well and you have got over it well.  Sorry to hear about probs with friend, hope it all settles down soon without any drama   

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

I had a lovely day yesterday up in Bristol meeting some of the ladies from here (Grace, Muddy & Southern Angel) and others not on here - plus their soooo cute little ones who all behaved brilliantly! I will definitely try my best to be at the next one too. Thanks again Grace for organising it!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky so pleased that your op went, wishing you a speedy recovery. Where did you have it done in the end?

It is annoying when friends 'turn' and become jealous!!  You have enough to be going on with TTC and everything else without the hassle.

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - Great news about the fibroid and  for the friend.

We had a lovely weekend. On weekend we went to see Aweeze and the lovely E. It was a lovely day with the paddling pool and trampoline. Alfie LOVED Ellis and it was so nice to relax and chat.

Unfortunately Alfie pooped in the pool  .

Lou looks FAB!

ON Sunday we got let down with a day at my sisters but went to my parents instead and did more paddling

LL xx


----------



## Roo67

I didn't have a very good weekend   working 12 shift on sat then studying yesterday  only a couple of weeks left of dreaded degree and then i will be free   

Em - you sure it was just Alfie that pooped in the pool ??   

R xx


----------



## going it alone

aweeze said:


> _Alfie only pooped in the pool to get his own back for his mum putting him in the pool first of all with a pampers nappy on. OMG I__ knew they were absorbent but I swear it was almost too heavy to be lifted!!!_


     

We spent the weekend camping at Bosworth Water Park last weekend - would recommend it to anyone in the midlands. It's a clean, man made small lake with a man mad beach. It was just like being on our holibobs. A nice day out too.

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooooooooo - Thank you Sam. Alfie and I shall go definitiely. Is it camping?


----------



## going it alone

Bosworth water trust - google it. It's great for day trips or camping/caravanning. £3 a day car parking. Nice cafe and mini beach. Quite close to the birdland place too!
Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well we are predicted 32 degrees tomorrow so decided to head to the coast and see my donor and his partner even though he went home today! I am sure that the rest of London will be heading that way too!! 

I went out with my friend tonight and let the diet go to the walls!!  had Pimms and a rose and dinner and desert! so much for the 3 Lighter Life sachets! I should have had!!

Hope that you all enjpy the sun and it's not too hot and sticky.

L x


----------



## Roo67

ooooppps JJ - hope you enjoyed your dinner, much more exciting than 3 satchets   have a lovely weekend by the sea.

I'm heading down to Brighton for hen night (aug)and then wedding (Oct) looking forward to it.

I am now freeeee - 2 whole weeks off work,   well got assignment to finish and then am free, can't wait.

Hope everyone else has great weekends,


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - enjoy your 2 weeks off - well deserved   

JJ - have a fab weekend in Brighton, lovely to be by the sea in the sunshine   

Mixed weekend for me. Off to a work BBQ today - 13 adults and 9 children and needless to say I'm the '13th' - ie the only one with no partner/kids. Feel obliged to at least go for a little while as it's sort of a team bonding thing and would be bad if I was the only one who didn't show up. Then round to my sister's flat to collect some things for her - she's coming out of hospital today but going to my mums initially as she's not well enough to be home alone. So will spend a few hours with her at my mum's later today. And then tomorrow I have lunchtime flight to Brno so that's my day gone getting to Stansted and flying over there...can't say I'm super excited, but it's got to be done!

Happy weekend everyone
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

OO JJ didnt realise you'd been doing Lighter Life....I did it last summer and lost 3.5stone all together...have always said I'd never do a drastic meal replacement diet but got to the point I had to do something ....and something where I would see some quick positive results with (as was sick of nothing being positive at that point in my life!!)....I stuck to it absolutely for 3 weeks and lost loads then went on hols but was reasonably sensible with eating and drinking and did lots of exercise and was delighted to have lost another 3lbs when I got back....I probably shouldnt say this as breaking the LL 'rules' !!  but after the hols I realised I could balance LL with occasionally having a normal meal or a social occasion....it kept my sanity to do it that way and I continued to lose.  I have put about 10lbs back on since and I still have loads of sachets left and I still want to lose more but it's even more tricky now eating with my man so much.  That said I am doing lots of exercise have become a real bike babe doing lots of 40miles plus cycles at weekends!!...         .....so am toning up and burning off some.  I've cut out alcohol during the week so that's helped a bit but I do need to step it up if I want to get some more off!!!  

Suity....wishing you lots of lots of luck for your Brno trip....we can all do the PMA for you as I know you are not feeling it too much yourself...  

Roo....enjoy your two weeks off!!  Are you going away?  If not and you fancy using my place whilst I am away then do text me...my friend from San Fran will be here part of the second week but if you want a change of scene any time around that you are more than welcome...bring your mum! ....the cats would be happy!!  But get that dissertation done first !! 

I think Patterdale is off on hols as well today.....have fun !!!!

Well I have got to clean the house and finish some work proposals before I head over to DPs. (ooo DP ...!!) ....we are out tonight and doing a big walk (14 miles) tomorrow,...then the pub for the cup final .....and monday we head off on hols....HURRAH !!!!  3 nights in Venice then Florence and a week travelling around by car.....can't wait !!  Tis my first holiday as a couple since 1996 !!!  No joke !!!  Exciting but a bit scary too....will definately be a bit of a test of where the relationship is going    

Ok...all this surfing and posting is not getting my work done !!! 

lol to all for fab weekends

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for the offer Winky, but am going away once dreaded assignment handed in. I'm going to Croatia on a sea kayaking trip, can't wait have not been paddling for a couple of years, well since I bought my sports car and was therefore unable to transport my kayak !!!   I'm hoping a weeks exercise will help me lose my final stone   should come back with lovely toned arms.

I've been on a bit of a spending spree over the last week and then have been in the loft today and found loads of clothes that now fit me again - fantastic feeling.  


Hope you have a fantastic holiday Winky and that testing the relationship will only make it stronger.  

Suity - I'm with Winky, we'll do the PMA fo you     really hope you have a successful trip. hope your BBQ is not too traumatic and your sister is on the mend   

enjoy the sunshine everyone

R x


----------



## Chowy

Sam, Mrs k sounds like a good place for a mini meet, havent got a caravan or a tent but we could give it a go. What do you think?  Only one problem Mrs k go to Tesco's and buy some proper swim nappies first.   

Chowy xx


----------



## Roo67

ohh yes Mrs K can't have you inappropriately pooping again


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky your holiday sounds very romantic and fabulous and to such amazing places, I remember going to Florence and Venice about 20 yrs+ ago and having a ball. All that cycling and walking - I'm really impressed.

Suity    wishing you lots of luck as you head back to Czech- some psychic said to me it will happen when you least expect it- I know v difficult with IVF! but as you say your PMA has dipped so maybe, it is so hard to summoun up the emotional strength after repeated disappointments,  but you have done so much to prepare for this cycle with Dr G etc I hope it is  a different outcome.

ROO- what a sporty thing you are wow sea kyaking, looks exhausting to me and I've only done it for fun messing around on a beach!! you sporty type put me to shame!!

well my thought of 2 days on the beach !! so where has the sun gone after a nightmare train journey- everyone in London seems to be at the Voctoria stn, mile long queues for tickets even though I had pre ordered online and just needed to get them out of the the machine, it is the same machines as to buy from so same queue!!! I arrived here and my donor and his partner picked me up from the station adn the sea mist was rolling in, so no brilliant sunshine for us!!
But his partner and I  went into town and did some shopping, my donor had done a night shift so he went back to bed, but came and collected us later.
We had a few cocktails in the back garden and then got ready and went out for dinner and for a few drinks. We then came home lit the choimena in the garden adn chatted. My donor is on a long day today so he went off to bed. I heard him getting up at 0700,


This morning looks cloudy so his partner and I are still in our beds. I hope it lifts is not shopping/lunch and he loves carbaret so I am sure we'll find a man in a dress singing along the wayetc, we 're all going back to mine this evening as my donors partner is woking for 5 days, and donor has a meeting to attend.
L x


----------



## some1

JJ - hope the weather has improved for you and you are managing to get some rays

Roo and Winky - your holidays sound fantastic, hope you both have a wonderful time

Suity - Hope you enjoyed the barbecue yesterday more than you expected.  Glad to hear your sister is out of hospital, hope she recovers quickly.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for a successful outcome from your trip to Brno   

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nothing too much planned today- need to pack and then I am going to the nail lady and hairdresser later today. Then (weather permitting) meeting a friend for a picnic/bottle of wine at Kenwood House- Will Young is playing the open air concert there tonight.

Tomorrow I am off to Cardiff going to a 5* Spa hotel for a night, I've booked my treatments already today and tomorrow! I was going to the City for business Mon /Tues so I added an extra night on as a treat.

I hope that the sun shines and you all have a good time this weekend.


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - you always have such fab, decadent weekends.  - Enjoy being pampered.   for the weather.

I'm just about packed, just trying to tidy and clean house before going to my sisters fro the night ( she lives a little closer to airport) caribbean party this afternoon/evening then holibobs tomorrow   

See you in a week ladies 

R xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

A quiet one for me, apart from my nieces visiting this afternoon   .

JJ, enjoy your pampering and meeting your friend. Hope the weather holds out for you   

Roo, enjoy your afternoon party, and most of all enjoy your well deserved holiday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

JJ - sounds like you have another lovely weekend planned!

Roo - hope you have a lovely holiday, where are you off to?

Lou-Ann - hope you have fun with your nieces.

We're having a fairly quiet weekend, I've spent the afternoon making the hardest choc fudge birthday cake ever and am now knackered. DS and I are going to be off to the Indian restaurant shortly for dinner. Tomorrow we're having a little "un-birthday" party for DS and my parents are coming over at lunch time for food and cake. DS's birthday was in January and my parents had left for 8 weeks in Oz two days before his birthday, his friends weren't able to come over as I came down with a hideous tummy bug the day before his birthday, I obviously wasn't up to doing anything, so this is my way of making it up to him. We're going to see the new Shrek movie afterwards and we've got premier seats at the cinema too   Then on the way home we are picking up pizza and potato wedges from his fave takeaway, we don't do junk food very often at all as it's not really a favourite of either of us, so it's a junk fest tomorrow   There will popcorn, fizzy drinks and sweets at the cinema too, so we're going all out with the junk.


----------



## some1

Bluey - your weekend sounds fun!  All that food sounds great - it is good to eat some good old junk food once in a while (I'm having McD's for my tea -oh the shame!).  I especially like the sound of the choc fudge cake, although am wondering if it is the cake itself that is hard or just the making of it!

Roo - enjoy your party - sounds fab!  And have a wonderful holiday!

JJ - hope the weather is good for you today, have a wonderful time at your posh hotel tomorrow!

LouAnn - hope you have had a nice afternoon with your nieces!

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ how was Will Young?

Roo have a lovely holiday   

Sounds like everyone has nice weekends planned.

I just wanted to post about a movie I saw here in Arizona, it has only just come out so not sure when it will be out in the UK and it isn't a mainstream Hollywood movie. It is called The Kids Are All Right and it is about a gay couple who have two kids by sperm donor and when the eldest is 18 she contacts the donor. It was really funny. It is written by a guy who was a sperm donor and directed by a woman who has a child from a sperm donor so it isn't like your normal Hollywood portrayal of donors etc. I really enjoyed it. 

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, sounds like everyone has been having lovely weekends   

I've been up at my sisters for my niece's 2nd b'day. Had a lovely time, and she loved her new pink scooter!
Prob a little too energetic and too much lifting and carrying for the 2WW, but I figure if they're going to stick, they're going to stick....
And then spent 2 hours in A&E this evening with other sister who is having some problems recovering from recent emergency appendix surgery. The wound is infected and it's all been rather unpleasant. So more super strong anti-biotics...I guess we should consider ourselves lucky to have got away with 2 hours wait - there were people there when we arrived who were still there when we left - what a way to spend Sunday afternoon/evening...

Roll on next weekend   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hope that you all have a good weekend in the sunshine, I am off to my Mums for the weekend, so long drives !!
L x


----------



## Annaleah

Sill in bed!!!  but I think the sun appears to be shining through the curtains.  Must get up to feed the animals. They're being very quiet downstairs...no doubt they understand it's Saturday!!

W'end kicked off with sushi and cinema, followed by very surreal dreams after watching Inception.  Anyone else got strange dreams from this film, or am I just very suggestible?  Going to a pool party early eve (hope the weather holds) then back into the city for some dancing.  The rest of my weekend will be spent trying to motivate myself to begin sorting the house/ garage for the big move! Not looking forward to clearing 10yrs stuff but i'm hoping it'll feel quite liberating when I'm done.  Handed in my notice this week   

JJ - enjoy the w'end with your mum.
Annaleahx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo sounds like everyone's got a packed weekend.  Mine will be spent mostly packing!!  I've finally picked up the keys to my transit cabin and have to move out of my little 'home' ready for the guy who's taking over from me.  He should be here Monday and I should be flying home Friday - not looking forward to the 24 hours travelling though - or the clexane!!!  But am very much looking forward to coming home.  It's been a long 6 months and I NEED female compay - they guys I work with are ok - but really don't have a clue how to be around females - do wonder if this is a reason I'm single??  Can see straight thro the bullsh*t??  LOL           
Anyway - hopefully next weekend I can post from home!!
Take care x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - so exciting, not long now and you'll be home   

JJ - hope you are having a good time at your mums...

Annaleah - hope the weather stayed nice for the pool party and good luck with the packing etc. And congratulations on handing in your notice   

I've been up to Oxford today - lunch with my godparents who are spending the summer on their canal boat (how nice to be retired!) and now back home and wishing there was something good on TV! Tomorrow I'm planning to do some house hunting...I can't actually put mine on the market until Sept as there is some building work going on and no one wants to buy a house with a building site in the garden, but in preparation I need to check out what's available locally and try some new areas as not sure I'll be able to stay here in the village - would like to but think prices too high for what I want (more space and a garden)
But otherwise quite a quiet weekend for me   

Hope everyone is having fun and getting some sunshine   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Grace10704

Suity - what fun to be able to start going poking round other people's houses!  That's the best bit about house hunting - of course the worst is all the hassle, packing, sorting things out etc but enjoy the fun while you can!

Mini - it'll be good to have you home in the UK again - can't believe that's 6 months gone!  I know what you mean about the clexane nightmare but remember its good for you (and if it hurts it must be doing you some good)

Annaleah - again try to enjoy the liberation of clearing out the accumulated mountains - you'll find some lovely stuff hidden that you didn't even remember you had!

AFM I'm not having a great weekend!  As you may have read elsewhere I had a break in on Thursday evening & they stole a necklace my dad gave me before he died.  The rest of the stuff that's gone is just "stuff" (tv etc) but dad's necklace is irreplaceable - and useless to them!  I've had to explain to my LO that the tv is broken (along with the window & door) & we will have to wait a while to get a new one.  I don't want him to worry about bad men coming into our house!  And to cap it all when I was trying to clean my whole house today to make it feel a bit better my dyson stopped working and refuses to play!  I did the lottery today not in the great hope that I will win anything but thought my luck couldn't get any worse at the moment.  And of course being in the last few days of the 2ww just makes everything that bit harder.

Oh well, chocolate is calling so will stop wallowing in self pity & just eat my way out of it instead!
Hope everyone else is having a much better weekend than me 
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Grace     for the burglary, such a horrid thing to happen and heartbreaking about your necklace too
And     for last few days of the 2WW - I know how you feel!

Chocolate is good though. I've just eaten my way through an entire box of Green and Blacks Minis courtesy of the parents of Yr 1 - one of my sisters is a teacher and got 5 boxes of choc for end of term, so I'm helping her out with them    

Mini - feel for you with the clexane, I've terrible bruises at the moment, had to come up with creative excuse for my 5 yr old niece last weekend to explain them away (Aunty Laura bumped into a door etc....apparently if you inject really slowly you get less bruising so I've been trying that but trouble is I'm injecting into bruises so they just get worse    Just hope it's all worth it....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity it will be worth it x x x 

Grace - how awful!  Some people just really amaze me.  I makes my blood boil.
Take care x x


----------



## acrazywench

Grace - so sorry about your break in and particularly about the loss of your necklace, it's horrible when personal things are stolen by people who have no idea of their true value to the person they are stealing from. I hope that it can be recovered.    

x


----------



## Chowy

Ha Ha love the excuses for bruising, if I had to reach up at work to get files and my top came up I had a whole line of bruises, my excuse was 'oh the puppies they keep jumping up and their claws are so sharp at the mo'.  I hate lieing and feel im really cr*p at it.  But hey ho just another thing us women have to go through to achieve out dream. xx

Chowy


----------



## Elpida

Happy Saturday everyone - I hope there's a little bit of sunshine for you when you wake.


I'm determined to have a good weekend after a pants week. I started yesterday evening with a stunning G&T straight from work and then dinner with friends at a wonderful restaurant that we've been waiting to go to for ages, the reservation was early so I was home and tucked up in bed by 11, perfect. I have a massage this morning and then I'm taking my dad to town so he can get frustrated that the shops don't sell what he wants (and I will hunt for a new bag - the perfect item is out there I'm sure). A chilled afternoon and evening with a bit of pottering in the garden and cleaning, then tomorrow I plan on a hike somewhere - I have a new little GPS thing (I got a little lost last week and scared my self    ) that I want to try out and I need to break in my new boots before my Norway holiday. I might head to the Malverns again, definitely head west. Then tomorrow eve will be a decent salt fix and Knight and Day (I know it's supposed to be crap, but I've seen pretty much everything else)


What do you lovely ladies have planned?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, sounds like you have a nice weekend planned. I hope you find the bag you want (and that your dad finds what he is looking for too). Also hope that the sun continues to shine where ever you decide to go trekking tomorrow   . Enjoy!

I haven't got much planned, might go visit a few family and friends.  Will try to get the usual housework stuff done today so that I can have a chilled afternoon tomorrow   .

Hope everyone else has a good one   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E it sounds like you have a great weekend planned.

Lou-Ann I wish my house work would get done it looks like a bomb atm!

I hope that everyone is having a relaxing time and the weather is good

I am spending the weekend with my donor and his partner at Brighton Pride, a great day today for the parade and park. My donor's partner decided that we would only drink champagne! so a very civilised afternoon in the cabaret tent- queuing for the proper toilets is the worst thing, takes about an hour so I only ever go once in the afternoon.  

My donor wanted to dress up in drag for the bars/clubs tonight, so he is currently out on the town in a Lady Gaga theme. The MAC make-up artist came to the house and did the make-up for him and mine ('normal' glam make-up) then he wore 8 inch platforms, a long blonde wig, black wet look leggings and a top with LADY Gaga on, black cowl neck jumper and then a fake fur blonde coat!All size 10-12- that's the bit that is so unfair, he looks so slim !!!!! He did look great. 

He has gone over on his ankle a good few times, so his partner is his aid, but has attracted a lot of attention, and he said people are patting the fur wherever he goes like a dog!!. My donor's partner has been on a diet and lost loads of weight so does look great and has received many compliments and has a new slimline wardrobe to go with it- he was on nights last week and he didn't go to bed so we went shopping in London for his Pride clothes! They see Pride as the gay Christmas! There house and garden has loads of Pride bunting, feather boas and lights in rainbow colours in the plants, every detail is thought of, evening down to the cup cakes with rainbows and Brighton Pride engraved in rainbow coloured icing..

I bailed out at about 0130 as there is no way that I can do a 0600 finish at my stage in life!!!  The boys saw me into a cab and I came home, had a sndwich,coffee, TV and PJ's! My donor's partner is so lovely and I do realise that I am so lucky to have them, he was saying that he was so pleased that I came down, and how much he loves me- which is so nice, as sometimes I wonder if I am a nuisance.

Tomorrow is a blow dry at lunchtime, Sunday dinner at a hotel and then cabaret/bars/clubs etc. I am going home on Monday and flying off to Ireland until Sunday night to Donegal and then Dublin to see friends.

Well my pillow is calling me... so I hope that you all have a good weekend

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es honey - sounds heaven!


JJ - your donor and his partner sounds such fab fun!!  Wish I was there!! 
Am in scotland having escaped the over bearing parents since I've been back from the Falklands - they forget I'm 41!!!  

Just up - friend is still out for the count.  Lovely swedish massage yesterday .. heaven!

Take care mini x x


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

I hope you had a great weekend.  JJ - sounds as though you had a great time down in Brighton for gay pride.  Your donor's outfit sounds fab.  I used to go to London pride with my mates years back and it was always great fun   

I had a great weekend catching up with some old uni friends.  We've known each other for 20 years and even though we do not see each other that often it felt much the same as it did 20 years ago.  One of my friends did actually bring out some old uni photos and we looked so young and just that little bit slimmer.  Funny how most of our photos seemed to involve us drinking copious amounts of alcohol.  Things have improved slightly as alcohol was still involved but we have now moved onto to champagne.  One of my mates came in from Paris on Friday so we spent most of Friday hanging around London before meeting up with a couple of UK friends Friday evening for a curry.  Another friend flew in from NY on Saturday morning for the weekend and we all met up and then went for a very long lunch which included srumpcious chocolate cake.  We then continued eating all day and I finally got home at 1 this morning.  Today we all spent the day down in Surrey at another uni friend's house.  This friend is preggers and was suffering with bad MS but somehow she managed to struggle on and so we all got together and ate and drunk and caught up some more.  I was really sad to leave the gang this evening.  I think it is because I know it will be another few years before we all get together again but it was a lovely weekend.  I just feel so much fatter now   

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

'Im in Ireland with my donor and his partner for the weekend- they are staying until tuebut I have a work commimment so I have to come back on Sunday nite- just landed then gone out for a few drinks n nos home . 
Hope u all have a good weekend n the weather holds out x


----------



## Elpida

JJ- I hope you have a lovely time in Ireland - I hope the weather is ok for you! I thought it was going to be ok here today, but the cat has just come in decidedly damp! I can see a patch of blue sky through the window so I have my fingers crossed.


I've been off work sick for a couple of days (hideous problems with new hrt - which I've now stopped) so feel a bit disorientated, I have a long overdue hair appointment this morning for a much needed cut and colour. Not my favourite way to spend the morning but it has to be done. I'm hoping for a few drinks tonight and depending on my hangover tomorrow desperately want to go for a walk somewhere. The hrt side effects have made it impossible recently, but I started to feel much better yesterday so I'm really hoping to wake up tomorrow with a spring in my step!


I'm also writing out my itinerary for my Norway trip - so excited. Anyone have any tips for an evening in Bergen and 36 hours in Oslo? The time in between in going to be spent around the souther fjords and my ipod is now fully loaded, reading material picked and walking boots not quite broken in, but if anyone has tips on places to sit and drink coffee or have a meal in either Bergen or Oslo please let me know. I'm not a museum, gallery type person, more a wander the streets (if you know what I mean!) people watching type.


Oh, and I have The Expendables penciled in for tomorrow's salt fix. I think part of the reason I will forever remain single is that most of my teenage crushes were formed by the action films of the late 80's so I'm forever jaded   .  I saw Salt earlier in the week and really enjoyed it - quite silly but an enjoyable way to spend a couple of hours.

I hope everyone else has pleasant things planned for le weekend.


E x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ have a fab weekend!!  Sooooo jealous!
E - sorry honey didn't realise you were on hrt - went to docs myself yesterday as am now convinced menopause is here with a vengeance!  Can't take hrt tho  - so feel in limbo - will wait and see what these 5 vials of blood tests bring back!!  

Have a lovely time and enjoy your salt intake .. was thinking the same!!  Watching salt and eating it too!!  

Take care everyone x x


----------



## Grace10704

Esperanza - Bergen is beautiful!  If you are a wander round the streets type person then an evening doing just that is wonderful there.  If you find your way down to the harbourside on one side there is mostly modern hotel type places but on the other side are some beautiful winding streets with lovely buildings.  Right on the harbour at the top end is a lovely restaurant (or at least it was when I went there in about 2000!) and loads of great places to eat.  Do take lots of money though or a healthy balance on your credit card as it is REALLY expensive!  If you do have any time during the day find the end of the fernicula train (not sure if that's how you spell it) which goes up the mountain behind Bergen.  There are stunning views & walks through the woods.  Oooooh I am really jealous now!  Hope you have a great trip.
AFM spent yesterday with my lovely cousin & her kids, today cleaning my house after a month of having builders in then going back to see my cousin again tomorrow.  Oh and playing with my little boy who is just gorgeous at the moment!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend & not getting too drowned in this horrible weather
J x


----------



## Elpida

Grace


Thanks for the tips about Bergen - I've been to Norway before do am aware of the need to for a healthy bank balance (G&T £8!) but fell in love with the country and the people so am willing to fork out. 


My weekend plans were slightly scuppered by the hairdresser canceling (I hate getting my hair cut so have to really psych myself up for it) but the weekend was lovely none the less and managed to bake yesterday for the first time in ages after discovering a large courgette in the garden (attached to a plant, not just randomly dropped there!!). and the Expendables offered excactly what it promised - fight scenes were fab!!


JJ how was Ireland?


Mini - hope your blood tests provide some answers for you.


Hope everyone else had a good weekend


E x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I can't believe that the weekend is here again, but I am relieved to be at home for a rest and not visitng etc!!

Ireland was great fun and I had a ball with the boys and their family. Then I came back to a busy week doing freelance work, 2 nights out after work as well.

This weekend I hope to rest, catch up on admin/laundry/house things, need to pop into town for a few bits and the prepare a presentation.

L x


----------



## blueytoo

JJ - glad to hear that you had a good time in Ireland. Hope you manage to rest and catch up this weekend.

I've got a fairly busy bank hol weekend planned. Midnightaction is here atm before she flies off Brno tomorrow and we've stuffed our faces with chinese takeaway and cake  

I think DS and I are off to Warwick Castle tomorrow with my parents tomorrow and then Midnightaction comes back Monday night for more cake   

Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

At home this weekend, my donor's partner is coming tonight after work, so better clear all my laundry (clean  though I might add) that is scattered about waiting for irioning and tidy up, shopping.  Meeting my friend tomorrow afternoon for a drink/chat , then my donor is coming in the evening and staying overnight, the 3 of will have dinner out.

Trying to get organised as off to Spain with friend next Sat for a week of sunshine I hope, so waxing, nails etc to get sorted during the week.

L x


----------



## jasper1

Hi - I've just joined the site and thought I would say hello, I hope I am getting this right and I'm okay being on here as I am single and I am now looking seriously at donor eggs (...I am a older than you guys as now the grand old age of 45). I,ve known for a long time that I couldn't use my own eggs but it has taken a long long time to really come to terms with it ....failed relationships ...going into early menopause three years ago etc etc but have had problems for years. I hope you all don't mind me joining but being single makes the whole process rather a lonely one. x


----------



## RichmondLass

Jasper
We've already touched base but you are welcome and I hope youre having a good weekend!  I'm 46 next weekend (46!!!) and already thinking about number two...

You'll get lots of info and support on here - check out all the relevant threads, there's also a donor eggs thread on the nonsinglies area. Where are you thinking of having treatment?

RLxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jasper welcome to the thread, I am on DE's as well as nearly 42.
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that you all have a good weekend.  I am going on holidays tomorrow hoping for some sun!!! So hopefully when I log back in there will be good news from the 2wwer's.

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oo JJ, hope you have a lovely holiday. I don't blame you going off in the search for some sun after the summer we've had. Enjoy!!   

I've had a very lazy day today   .

Hope everyone else is having a good one   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all having a good weekend.  I am having a quiet one after 3 days of my ongoing birthday celebrations this week!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope you all have a good weekend- I hope the rain stops!! I drove down with my donor's partner to Brighton for weekend. A change of scenery & relax after busy work week. My donor is working all weekend and has just leftfor his 12 hr shift.
We going to get some pumpkins & carve, Might as well do what we'd do if we had a child! my do wants to go to a horror movie tonight- not my thing!! As I'm of a slightly nervous disposition when it comes to films! He things I scream & it'd be funny!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a lovely weekend in Brighton JJ

Sun is out here although it's rained heavily over night and I expect there is more to come. Not a very exciting weekend for me - flu jab today and other than that I need to clean, iron, and sort out - the flat is a total mess as I've been too tired and nauseous to do anything for weeks. Tomorrow I need to do some shopping - nephew's birthday and some other bits and bobs needed....

I am away for the next 3 weekends in a row though so need to get plenty of rest this weekend!

Hope everyone else enjoys their Halloween weekend...
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My dear friend came to visit from Ireland this afternoon- we met when training in 1992, then she used to come and live me with every summer when she was studying.  It was great to chat, she is 44 and just moved onto DE's after OE cycles.  she a veggie and carb free so I was wracking my brains as to lunch but Waitrose had plenty things that fitted the bill.

My donor's partner is with me this weekend, he took my bloods last night as I thought I'd double check that darn FSH!!! that was 17 at the Lister last month and see what it is like at my usual lab.  I'm making champagne chicken.  I also got offered a new job starting in Jan  in the field that I want so I was really happy- my dononr and his partner sent me beautiful good luck flowers and champagne when I found out .

Tomorrow I have to go present hunting a friend's 40th in Ireland in a few weeks (so it has to be something carryable!! - she gave me a huge Crystal vase that I had to get someone to drive back to the UK for me a year later!!) and my friend's 9 yr old! but I think she wants DS and DVD's so maybe an HMV voucher and a little something! I have started some online Xmas shopping for friends and their babies I have got some lovely  baby clothes from No Added Sugar and Not on the High St!- I did buy a few to add to the wardrobe for 'when' my baby comes!!! I do wish it would hurry up now 6 yrs is long enough!!!!  I have an appt at Create on Thurs re mild/natural IVF and surrogacy.

I'm so pleased that it's not raining today we have had such wet, windy weather 

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ you always have a full fun packed weekend!!  Have a lovely time with your friend and all the best for your appt...            Here's hoping that FSH was just a blip!

Having a quiet one after my mess dinner on Thursday ... weigh in this morning - stayed the same thank god .. drank so much wine and port!!  Off to Butlins next weekend ... now that will be messy ... got to get this in before March next year!!

Have a great weekend everyone x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, I agree with Mini, you always have busy weekends    . Sounds like you have had a nice afternoon with your friend. Hope your FSH levels come back okay and good luck for your appt on Thurs   

Mini, well done on staying the same weight after your night out on Thursday   . Enjoy your weekend away next weekend   

I've had a quiet one today and intend on going to get a few xmas pressies tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is having a good one   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Great weekend here - I've got hot chocolate brown dessert and custard


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yum!!!  I've got carrot sticks


----------



## Lou-Ann

I've opened the tin of roses that were meant to be for xmas   . Well, they were calling me from the cupboard   . No will power what so ever!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

I did that with the trick or treating sweeties I had after having no visitors!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Was that because you turned all the lights out and pretended that you weren't in


----------



## Betty-Boo

caught out!!  Damn!!!  Anything to have those sweeties to myself ...


----------



## Lou-Ann




----------



## suitcase of dreams

I wish I could eat chocolate - gone right off it   
Sounds like good weekends all round though   
Just back from my sisters - my nephew's birthday so cake and candles and presents etc...all good fun but I'm exhausted. Roll on next weekend!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I'll have some chocolates for you then if you like (the tin hasn't gone back into the cupboard yet   ). Glad that you have had a good afternoon at your sisters for your nephews birthday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

I've been comfort eating this weekend as feeling low so have been stuffing my face with enough
chocolate brownies for all of us.


----------



## Damelottie

Have been thinking of you Fraggles    


Lou-Ann - no point putting them away. Too near christmas now    


I remember it well Suity  . I think I lived on solero ice lollies for 9 months   . I remember finding one in the freezer when Alfie was about 3 months old    


Can't believe weekend over already. Went for cavery today with my family - Alfie blooming loved that   . All his best people, along with mash, peas and gravy


----------



## Betty-Boo

So waht's everyone up to this weekend?  
Hopefully off to Bristol for the meet up there on Sunday, quiet day tomorrow ... working nights next week so got plenty of stuff lined up ... pamper time!!

Have a fab weekend x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Enjoy the meet up Mini   

am off to my sisters as is BIL's 40th tomorrow - I'm babysitting whilst they go out to party (my choice - couldn't face a party....)
and tomorrow is my niece's school fair so will prob pop along and visit Santa too   

Happy weekend all, hope the weather doesn't mess up any plans
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity hope that you enjoy Santa and aren't too tired with the babysitting.

Nothing much planned for me this weekend. 

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that you are all having a great Christmas weekend, and that Santa visits you.  I am at my donor and his partners for the holidays, it is also his partners birthday on Xmas Day- and he used to be a chef so there is plenty good food around.  We had a Xmas Eve supper and then I changed into pj's and when the boys decided to go out pubbing and clubbing I was too cosy so decided to stay in!
I haven't seen Santa yet but the presents are under the tree so he much have come when I went upstairs-I've been good and not opened anything yet

I hope that you have a great Xmas Day


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jj have a fab christmas - am also still in pj's watching Labyrinth .. love that film!!

Merry Christmas everyone x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope you're having a lovely Easter Sunday in the sunshine & that the Easter bunny came to see you all - in Brighton with the boys in baking sun, just about to have roast turkey dinner & then out for evening for cabaret, I've been fairly good & not eaten much Easter egg today!!
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

How are you spending the royal wedding holiday!!
Me watching it on tv, I may crack open a bottle of bubbles but writing phd assignment for hand in on Tuesday!!!
Have a lovely weekend


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I don't have a TV so thinking of doing a deal with one of my neighbours - I'll bring the champagne if they provide the pictures.  I love big state events in the UK - all that pageantry can't be outdone.  Thought about taking the kids up to experience the occasion but was put off by the idea of rain and not being able to keep the kids safe in the crush of bodies.  Good luck with your PhD assignment.  My big objective for the weekend is to stay asleep, in my bed, for 8 hours straight. Am still afflicted by jetlag - always great going on hols but the aftermath of an 11 hour time difference kills me every time.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck with phd assignment JJ   

A-M - hope you get some sleep, I remember only too well the jet lag impact of travelling between Sydney and London - used to take me days, if not weeks to recover, and can't imagine it with 2 little ones as well!

I'm heading back to my flat with the boys today - to show them off to the neighbours (at their request!) and we'll probably pop down to the village wedding celebrations if it's not chucking it down with rain....will be only 2nd trip out with car etc, so still getting into the swing of things - it seems to take SO long to get out of the house, and then it's time to come home again! but hopefully will get faster at it as time goes by!

happy long weekend everyone   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - good luck with the assignment and have a glass of bubbly for me! 

Inde - hope that you feel better very soon... jetlag is rotten, especially when you have 2 littlies to look after. Hope that you negotiate with your neighbour and get to see the telly!

Suity - have a lovely day with your neighbours and in your village and hope that the car trip goes smoothly!

What is everybody else up to?

I am just about to go for B&B breakfast - I can see the sea from my room in a small fishing village near Cape Town and will miss this stunning view very much when I leave tomorrow night! No bubbly for me - hoping for no bubbly for the next 8-ish months! Already symptom spotting which is totally loopy only 2 days after transfer, especially as I'm taking Ritodrine which is a muscle relaxant, so I wouldn't feel any cramping anyway. 

Will try and stay distracted today - knitting, wandering around the lovely art and craft shops here and maybe a bit of royal wedding telly watching via BBC World! Hoping that the next week will fly by!

Have a lovely day!

Rose xx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - Good luck with the assignment 'doing'. I was thinking about you this morning. Would like to try and catch up over the summer if possible

Suity - Enjoy showing the boys off. Its always so lovely to do that     

Rose - It sounds beautiful where you are. Have everything crossed for you this time      .

Its my birthday weekend so I plan to eat a lot to be honest   . Nothing new there then....... This morning we're just staying round the house and I'm hoping (praying   ) that I can co-ordinate an Alfie nap late morning so I can watch some of the wedding. Then we're off to my parents with sister and nieces for an anti-royal party    . I have some brilliant royal fanily masks - trying to get Alfie to keep the Prince Charles one on    

Not sure what else - maybe a canal boat trip on Sunday, then food again on Monday.

Have a lovely weekend all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LLot Hope that you have a great birthday and Alfie dons he's prince Charles- maybe he'd rather be Wills or Harry!
My donor is dressing up at Kate and has the Geri Halliweel union jack dress, her replica primark ring and a wig- the legs are always an iussue but double tights means no shaving needed!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you all have a great Bank Holiday weekend - i hope that the sun makes an appearance as it is chilly and i have the heating on tonight!!!

Off to Brighton to meet an old friend and her baby for the first time, and then an evening with my donor and his partner chilling out.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely weekend JJ.  


Am starting mine with a microderm facial, then maybe a bit of shopping ... saying that no make up and a red-dish face maynot be the best look! LOL.


Working tonight and Bank Hol .. Saying that having been off on sick leave, might as well get   in gear and work for my wage!! LOL


Take care and enjoy x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, hope you have a lovely weekend in Brighton meeting your friend a ber baby   

Mini, hope the little bit of pampering you have got planned for today does you good   . 

I used to work BHs too mainly for the extra money, but am not needed to do so this year   . As it happens, I have got the next week and half off   . I have been for a hot chocolate and chat with a fellow FF this morning and I have to agree JJ that it has gone quite chilly, so I too have the heating on. 

Hope everyone else enjoys their long BH weekend.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that all you lovely ladies are enjoying the sunshine.  I was out this afternoon sitting in the sun in nice spots near some woods, and there were hundreds of families out with their littles, on bikes, with dogs, birthday parties! One day it will be us I hope.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all having a good weekend. I am with my donor's partner, and we have just seen my donor off as he is going to Africa to teach Drs and nurses for 2 weeks- v sad seeing him go and we are missing him already- but for a good cause,a nd to make it worder watching the 9/11 commemorations on TV!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wow JJ1 - how rewarding for your Donor ... What an amazing man he truly is.
I have a friend of the family who's known me since I was about 5 (not long then ..    ), she's a retired midwife and travels to Nepal to educate the women there on giving birth and taking care of themselves and baby.  I didn't realise the women were booted outside in the snow and cold to give birth on their own   no wonder the death rate is high.  
Been a strange old weekend with the 9/11 remembrance too.
    all round me thinks.


Mini xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A very busy weekend ahead - I need a holiday but it isn;t until Tues!!!- post office, body scrub appt, leg waxing ( they are really like monkey legs at the moment,as I get told off that they aren't long enough usually!), blow dry then my donor's partner and I are off to Heathrow to collect my donor who has been in Africa doing teaching for charity for the last 2 weeks. We reeally missed him and skype and email has been a bit hit and miss with reception, plus there were election riots this week and a curfew.

Sunday I have to pack, prepare for an interview and presentationon Mon (that I only was told that I had an inteview for today!!!), clean my bedroom for my friend to stay in on Mon night, pack and then go to work!!  Holidays Tues........ sunshine , sleep and beach for a week wth my friend.

Hope that you all have a great weekend

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blimey JJ, that made me feel exhausted just reading it   . You'll need a week in the sunshine to recover from it all   . Enjoy having your donor back home, good luck for your interview & presentation on Monday   , and have a fab holiday   

My weekend consists of housework, gardening, a few hours work tomorrow morning, shopping (food   ) and some chill out time   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Have a fab holiday JJ1 xxx


----------



## lulumead

Enjoy JJ1, sounds like you could do with a break, your weekends are always so action packed!!  Good luck with interview too    


I am off for a drive to my friends with LO today, it will be our 1st trip out in the car and I haven't driven for ages. Can't wait to be independent again.   


xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks girls- clothes everywhere except in the bag!

Lulu how is your goregous baby doing!
Lx


----------



## lulumead

Hi JJ1,
So far he has been a bit of a dream boy! As he sleeps well and takes his bottles well too. Am feeling very lucky that he has been so lovely so far, hope it continues!!

Have fun in then sunshine. How did you donor get on in Africa? Sounded amazing but I imagine pretty hard work and emotional?

X


----------



## caramac

Have a fab holiday JJ - I am very jealous!


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ have a fabulous holiday!!


Did your donor use an agency to go to Africa?  Only reason I ask is my friend is a GP and wants to travel before she does the locum and finding a job bit ...  


Take care
Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

You could swim in the street up here this weekend.  Not sure what it's like for the London meet, heard sunny  

My friend is coming to pick me up and take me to the supermarket - so excited!  Getting the big guns iron supplements and Pregnacare - whoop whoop!  And then I have a job application to do.  So excited, hope we have time to go the big supermarket by the shopping mall with TK Maxx and Debenhams.  Oooh can't wait!  

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Diesy

Well, it ****** down all weekend, think it's headed everyone else's way now


----------



## Betty-Boo

Boiling down here hen ... Either that or I'm having a hot flush!     


    Hope you're starting to feel a bit more human honey xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Mins!  Yes, getting better    Walked dog today, she was delighted!  (Once it STOPPED raining   )

Hope the sunshine is giving you a wee glow inside and out     

xx

PS  I'm gonna move somewhere the sun shines!  Job application nearly done, don't want it, it rains a lot there


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope everyone is having a good Christmas weekend wherever & whatever our situation maybe.I may not have my baby yet but I'm thankful for the friends & family I have.

I'm spending Xmas with my donor & his partner at their house- my donors partner  also has a Xmas birthday!  He was a chef & so we always have a fantastic dinner.  Their house is decorated beautifully decorated  yesterday we  put an illuminated polar bear family in the garden! Today we collected the turkey, both went to the hairdressers a bit of shopping in town,then the 3 of us met up for  drink in the pub & can home for a bite to eat, preparation for dinner tomorrow's dinner- sprout peeling was my job!! Then we all had a spray tan - he has a machine in the house, chilling with tv we may go out to their local pub for one later!!


----------



## Elpida

I thought I'd bump this thread back up - a bit of a light hearted place to comment. I just spent a lovely long weekend in Wales, lots of walking and reading and hail storms. I wish I had better researched the walk that took in the section of the coastal path just north of Borth, I was proper scared at a couple of points with the gusting winds and my not-so-good sense of balance. 


I'm currently googling smallholdings in Wales and dreaming of and plot with just me and some hens.


Hope everyone else had a good weekend


E x


----------



## Roo67

Welcome back Espeneza,

sounds like a lovely weekend, pity the weather changed from the sunshine we had during the week 

Fairly quiet weekend here, except cousins childrens christening yesterday afternoon - was good to catch up with family that I haven't seen for a while.

Bit busier next weekend - preview of 'We bought a Zoo' on sat morning, out with old work mates on sat night then visit from a good friend on sunday

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I LOVE Wales!!!! 


Had a fabulous weekend there couple of weeks back ... Es - I'll come and visit and help you decorate.


Tis x


----------



## Chowy

E we used to have a caravan in Clarach, used to walk to Waflog (Sp) but would never had walked to Borth due to the costal path back then.  My first drive in a car as was many of the teenagers on the site was on Ynyslas beach.  Glad you had a good time.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Roo67

Well my plans have now changed, trying to hatch an escape plan from hospital 
Any ideas  

hope to hear of some lovely Weekend ans from you all


R x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo,  have had a quick think:  tunnelling out is probably not the way forward, no matter how tidy your bump continues to be.  Besides, you'd be hard pressed not to whistle the theme tune to the eponymous film and be found out pretty quick.    Equally, I'm thinking hot air balloons are out in terms of a quick escape from the garden.  Trying to climb into the basket would likely require a flexibility currently beyond you - and the landing not one you'd want to consider.  Gin!  Gin will bring your BP down! Don't even have to leave the comfort of your hospital bed and it might even work in blocking out the noise of unwelcome company.    Courier will arrive later today, also enclosing a pointy stick in case you need it to threaten the afore-mentioned unwelcome room mates and their friends whilst enjoying your "tonic".  


AFM, my midwife friend is heading over this morning to deliver me of my two cherubs (though not Little Ms Quits, who has settled down since last night) while I do some cooking and freezing of meals and clear a place for bub's hammock in my room (those who have witnessed the state of my bedroom will be wetting themselves with laughter at this point and suggesting I buy a lottery ticket instead).  Other than that, no real plans - quiet couple of days in front of me.  


Bon weekend all!


A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo    hope all's ok and you escape soon. x


Inde bubs is staying put then for the moment? If you're room is anything like mine - we'll get a lottery ticket together    


AFM - quiet one - saving money til girlies holiday... Plus had too much fun recently so back on the keep fit thing (altho knee done it ..)


Have a fab weekend girls    


Tis x


----------



## Diesy

Roo - Inde has come up with some well thought through ideas...now wondering if she's tried any herself.    Good luck with the blood pressure...NO George Clooney thoughts!

Inde - yeah, my room's got a small Kilimanjaro of clothes on the chaise.  I'm blaming the dog, for most of it.  Anything that is below eye level is at risk of getting chewed and then she leaves her toys everywhere!

Tis - about flippin time!    Quiet one my   storing up more energy for your next extravaganza more like!!! Sounds goooood!  

Me - erm, uni fun and denial all the weekend.  Might go to a thing tonight, not sure, plus lots of chores - vacuum and spray whole house including itching dog who had flea treatment not two weeks ago!

Have a good one, tout le monde xx


----------



## natclare

Hello all! Well having a nice weekend so far beautifying myself, new nails and haircut yay! Best wishes too everyone especially Roo - good luck with the tunnelling!! X


----------



## Roo67

Thanks inde, well I've done a fair amount of tunnelling today I started of in room G virtually at the end of the ward and am now in room 2, nearly at the entrance !!! Will hopefully do that extra little bit tomorrow. Perks of being staff have my own ensuite room ) I've even splashed on TV tonight so have something to watch. 
BP perfect, but scan only slightly improved, little guy been booted by his big brothers :-( trying to give a bit back. Blood flow through cord little better but probs the steroids. Will see what tomorrow brings 

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hopefully good news tomorrow Roo   

inde - hope you managed to clear some space!

those of you following ******** will know that I am spending the weekend looking after my 2 nieces and nephew as well as my boys - who turn 1 tomorrow. our relaxing b'day weekend plans were scuppered by my brother in law messing up the babystting - he and my sister are having a fab time in Vegas as we speak. I am practically comatose on the sofa following a day with 5 children. Oh, and did I mention that I have sciatica and am in terrible pain - can barely pick up the babies and am hunched over like an old lady

oh well, it can only get better! off to a local farm for the boys' b'day tomorrow before heading home - looks like good weather so that will be fun...

happy Sunday to you all   

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I can't believe your little men are a year already- where has that time gone to!!

Inde- hope that your daughter makes an appearance soom.

Roo- Take care hun.

I seem to have a busy days, started off at the gym, then hairdresser to get rid of the roots, then I embarked on some dress shopping - well my aim was to take some evening dresses back that I bought last weekend for an event on Thursday - the benefits of a gay best friend  who can tell you that your bum looks good in x not y!!- but I came back with a full bag.
I have had a running battle with plubming for over a week, and been ripped off by one- spending over £700 and still have a non functioning toilet and water pouring out of the overflow across the car park- the man came back 3 times and then I inististed on another person coming, but was from the same company- the pitfalls of getting one from yellow pages when you have no water! The plumbers merchants have recommended a man that came and gave me a quote of £360 tofix the toilet and readjust the overflow!

Hey ho I just want it all to end and have a fully funtioning bathroom.

L


----------



## Diesy

Suity -  happy birthday to the boys! 

JJ - plumbing, nightmare, my upstairs neighbours have the same problem, wish their overflow went to a carpark    Shopping - yay!


----------



## lulumead

JJ1 what a nightmare. Hope it gets fixed soon.

Suity, happy birthday to L & A...have a gorgeous day with them.

Happy weekends everyone else.

We are off to swimming and then to my folks for Sunday dinner and a sleepover. I have to go into work tomorrow, yikes, that will be a shock to the system!
X


----------



## silverbird

This is all I have to say!


----------



## Diesy

Silverbird


----------



## Elpida

JJ - how I've missed your jam packed weekend news, shame that so much of it was taken up with disasterous plumbing. I do hope you get it fixed soon.


Suity - have you recovered yet?


Roo - I hope you've managed to tunnel your way out effectively - with good news for trip3 and and your bp too, thinking of you.


I planned a long walk yesterday on the Malverns but seem to have come down with a nasty bug so didn't move from the sofa all day, I've woken feeling much improved and rested today, which is good as I have a mega busy week!


E x


----------



## lulumead

Silverbird....that looks like a good weekend to me


----------



## Elpida

I'm in a decidedly not sunny Hove visiting my sister. Currently curled up on sofa watching the rugby. Started progesterone to kick start cycle 5 so feeling a little fragile. Luckily her chocolate stores are well stocked! I hope everyone else is having a good, and drier, Saturday. 

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Snuggled up on sofa sounds the ideal place to be   

Am also perving err.. watching the rugby .. 
Nothing planned this end - over to mum's tomorrow, little strange as thought this year would be so different. Alas ... anyway - enough of all that maudlin.

Big hello and take care   
Tis xx


----------



## lulumead

Sending you lots of hugs Tis
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Right back at ya honey    am ok - honest. An afternoon perving watching (  oops there I go again) the rugby cured all that! 

A little sad - but, no point in thinking what if etc - doesn't help matters .. and got a fab holiday to look forward too!

How are you?? And Lennie??

Aww... hope he's got his mum a card!

Take care sweets xxx


----------



## lulumead

I caught a bit of the rugby, lots of lovely legs going on there!

You are right what ifs not helpful but it's hard, as natural to feel a bit sad.  Holiday sounds perfect tonic...where you heading to?

All good here...swimming today which sadly is the highlight of the week for me!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone. It's practically spring. Brilliant!
C


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo chilli brownies - my dad wants me to make something similar - any tips


Am doing diddly squat this weekend - except nursing a sore ear - blimming hair dresser straightened it yesterday with blimming GHD's - its flipping sore, swollen and not very nice ... And how do you put a burns plaster on an ear??     


Es - have a fab time xxx


Have a wonderful weekend ladies x


----------



## Elle72

Hi lovely ladies, I have just been to my yoga class, and down to the local market where I found a nice orange cake gluten free, it's gone already  
I have a friend from Italy tonight ( I am italian!) So having a nice dinner out, if the flight is on time! It is a bit strange for me these last months as most of my friends have gone back to their home countries, so weekends tend to be very boring...anyway this one should be nice instead! I have also a pile of letters to open, you know banks and bills, I am really bad in putting that in order 

Happy weekend xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

am glad I made you laugh ....       


It's flipping killing - like 3rd degree burns - have imprint of straighteners - obviously when we burn ourselves we just move immediately away from the pain - try doing that with bloody straighteners clamped to ear lobe!  It's killing, weeping and not very nice ... slathered in savlon advanced healing gel at the mo        Bless her....


Ooo.. thanks for cooking tips - will give it a go - been making carrot cake a lot recently - low fat version .. getting better and better! Not brilliant but edible!


Ellie - have a fab time xxx


----------



## Elle72

Thetis,
so sorry, 3rd degree burn out of hair straightener never happened to me!  hairdresser

I know there is a spray for burns which is really healing and disinfecting, it contains this idopovidone or something like that, it helped me in some other burns in odd places!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ouch Tis   . I hope that you have managed to get something to ease the pain, apart from a few   that is.

Hope everyone else is having a good one! Mainly shopping (food), housework and chillin out here    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mother talked me into going to the minor injury unit - got some cream and luckily not full thickness - felt a right plonker going in tho!      


Ouch Es - feeling that pain!!!


Lou-Ann - enjoy the shopping and take care of you and bump xxx


----------



## bingbong

Blimey Tis that's terrible!!! They didn't make you pay did they? I hope that it heals quickly and you feel better soon   


E your baking sounds yummy, surely you're coming to Suity's summer picnic       . My oven appears to have one heat, too hot! Everything I put in has to go in for less than the specified time and I dread to think what it would do to cakes or biscuits    


We went to my nephews birthday party yesterday which was nice (had a yummy apple and custard cake). Today we're going to Tesco for some bits as the fridge is pretty empty and I'm hoping to whip the hoover round (a traumatic event for Tim so not as simple to do as it might be).


  to all


bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

At the time - it didn't seem so bad - so stupidly I paid ...    am contacting them again Monday as now I've been to A&E, not serious just very burnt. Ah the lengths I go to for a cut & blow dry     


Does Tim hate the hoover that much?     He's a little bit too little to help really - shame, might make him realise its not so scary .. Is it the noise?


Have a chilled day xxx


----------



## Elle72

Morning all, today the sun is out again, could be a less moody day so far!
Yesterday I have beeen a potato couch all day...in the end I decided to do some home made pasta to cheer me up, and must say it helped!
My brain is constantly thinking, re-thinking, changing my mind, go back again....ahhhhhh need desperatly some good distraction, whatever it is!!
Have a lovely sunday


----------



## bingbong

Elle the sun is out here too, makes such a difference to my mood!


Tis let us know what they say when you contact that. And yes, it's the noise that Tim doesn't like, he hates anything like that especially the hand dryers in public toilets   


bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Would he benefit from him turning it on and off?  That way he knows when the noise will come?  Saying that he'll have it on and off continuously ..      Boys will be boys ... 


Bless him - I hate the noise so never turn it on!    


Tis xxxx


----------



## Chowy

Ouchhhhhhhhhh Tis that sounds very painful hon hope it calms down soon.  I will ask the very important question for a fast recovery, were there any nice doctors in A&E?   

Lou Ann glad your having a good chill out minus the housework and the shopping   .  Pup was talking about Max yesterday, apparently every cat is now called Max   however, some are not quite as accommodating as yours   

Esperanza I tried to look at the link you put out for the baking and it wouldn't come up for some reason.  Normally your brownie tips would have made my mouth water, however, Pup and I have made cup cakes this morn and there was quite alot of mixture left over that I couldn't waste and just couldn't have done another batch   so the raw mixture ended up in my stomach I now feel rather sick (would have prob made another 6 cakes)    Still got to pipe the icing on but cant face it at mo   

BB Poor Tim, Pup doesn't mind it but recently he is touching everything and anything (what does this do, what does that do) and the vacuum was plugged in and he accidentally pressed the on button, boy did he scream and jump with fright.  Perhaps I am a terrible Mother but after telling him to stop touching everything I did find myself cuddling him and laughing secretly over his shoulder   

Hope everyone is enjoying todays sunshine take care all and remember 'hair straighteners burn-keep away'.   

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

unfortunately not - was seen by an older nurse who didn't know what GHD's were! ha ha ha  ... 


Am baking later - picking up wee brother from respite then head over to parents to try my hand again at these chilli chocolate cakes dad is obsessed with! 


  Tis xx


----------



## bingbong

Chowy      that is funny, poor pup. I used it as excuse to yet again not do the hoovering   


bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

BB - GIA's little girl was like that with handriers. They must sound very loud to a little one. A was the same with the vacuum but he's OK now. I think it helped when he started to push it too, and also when poor Lottie jumped and ran off once - that made him laugh   . Now they both sit on the settee together. I have to say I agree with Thetis tho - I'm not too keen on the loud so try to avoid it too    . Maybe look out for a cheap 2nd hand toy one - he might like that.

Esperaza - I didn't know you were in B'ham. Chowy and Lou - Do you think we maybe need to go round and 'help' with the baking?     

xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks DL, I was actually looking at second hand ones just before as he loves cleaning things. They're funny little things sometimes   


bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

What are you lovely ladies up to this Easter?  I'm off to my donor and his partners this evening- my donors partner is working till 8 so we'll drive down to theirs. I've made some cornflakes cakes -  you can see I'm no baker but I did still some mini eggs on! 
I went to the gym this am, went for a spray tan, met my donors partner for lunch on his break, then food shopping. My poor tv is dying- everything is blue and green it's like Shrek or Wicked! I should be spring cleaning but I'm tired, met friends for dinner/drinks last night even though I didn't have a lot to drink but I did mix them up!and I rushed around the West End getting gymed, waxed, nails, make-up and hair done.

Have a great weekend x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - what a way to spend the weekend xx


Es - been thinking about you -      for tomorrow xx


AFM - been doing diddly squat ..   


Tis xx


----------



## Elle72

Esperanza, I am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow, lots of xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck Esperanza. Jj1 your weekends sound incredibly productive! Hello everyone else. I've just found this thread again and it's so nice to hear everyone's news. It makes me wish that the boards hadn't split!
Coco xxx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I'm shattered just reading about your weekend - as ever!  .  Quite envious too - sounds fab!

Es, I also have a special delivery "agreed" with the Easter Bunny on the chocolate front - have everything crossed for you with respect to your other egg delivery!

Tis, diddly squat also sounds pretty perfect to me just now.  . Please do some general mooching about for me too - I need to live vicariously through your activities. 

Hi Coco, hope you're having an easy weekend so far!

AFM, I had a very broken night last night with 2 little girlies playing tag for attention, so not feeling st my glamorous best this morning.  . I have a friend coming to stay - so another pair of hands - whoop! We have a 2 year old's birthday party this afternoon and an Easter egg hunt at a neighbour's on Monday so not too much arranged.  I also need to get cracking on Minikiwi's passport as she is off to Mumbai and Chicago next month (apparently I'm going too so she'll be kept in check   ). 

Bon weekend all!  

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

Inde your kids will be so well travelled. I am full of admiration. Will you be taking a nanny? Weekend good here so far 
Speaking to Bluprimrose shortly. Fab way to spend an evening! Hope you have a better night Inde. Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

Inde I'm relieved that you'll be keeping an eye on minikiwi on her travels   


E thinking of you and hoping that all goes well        


Tis sounds lovely!


JJ I've missed hearing about your weekends but agree that they're too busy   


Coco happy chatting   


bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Hello folks....Like Coco I just refound this thread too !!  Used to poston here all the time in the beginning !  Sounds like everyone is having fun Easter weekends...and special shout out for Esperanza...hope you get the Easter record for eggs !!  Well I'm having a little break from the thrilling job of painting the inside of my new storage cupboard....not an easy task to fit me and Bingo Bump in a confined space !!  ( in case you've not read the bumps thread....bump is now called Bingo as finally started kicking whilst I was at a charity bingo night 10 days ago & has not stopped since !!  The excitement was obviously too much !!) 

Inde....exciting that mini kiwi is getting her passport....are you taking all three with you? And is it all work trips?  Looks like I might have to do 6 days of training in Surrey in Oct when bubs is only 8 weeks or so !  Reckon it can be split into blocks of 2 or 3 days tho & mum has already offered to come to London with me to look after Bingo and we have a friends flat we can use so reckon it's doable.  Perils of self employment and not being able to take a complete.  break for long !! 

JJ ....love your pampering stories !!  I've got a girlie weekend in London coming up in May and the mum to be massage & pedicure is already booked !! 

Well suppose as I've finished the cupboard I should now go and do the more accessible skirting boards and back door frame !!  Chocolate egg reward later !!    And 2moro I'm meeting up with Marra as she's up in Edinburgh at her mums ....we're due within days of each other but I'm convinced my bump will be biggest....even tho she's having twins....there's nothing neat about my bump !! 

Happy Easter everyone ! 

.. winky xx


----------



## Roo67

Well my weekend has been lovely full of cuddles and snuggles    Had a double snuggle with Sammy and Jake this afternoon, there was a Benji sized hole in the middle though   


I also got given an Easter Card from each of the boys with their footprints in  - so special   


JJ1 I've missed hearing all about your jam packed weekends


Winky - your pamper days sounds lovely - need to book a foot massage myself - see if I can these swollen feet to go down, they are worse now than when pregnant !!


Inde - yes very relieved to hear that you will be going with minikiwi - have fun and don't work too hard 


Es - how did EC go ??


R xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, just seeing those pics of you snuggling with your babies is amazing and humbling at the same time - and remember, several self proclaimed aunties are also expecting you to provide cuddles for us as well so no stinting now!     


Coco, did you survive the onslaught of family yesterday?    Yes, the subsequent nights have been much better - just as well as I was on my knees for a few hours there.   


Es, still 5/5?  In the words of a very famous Australian rugby commentator, Go You Good Things!!!   


Winky, hope you got the painting finished!  Re pampering, I might send my feet off to be tended to while in Mumbai in a spare moment - if one presents itself.  Yes, the joys of self-employment indeed. Mini will be 9 weeks old when we head to the sub-continent.  


Hello Bing!   


Coco, Winky, I'm leaving Poppet and Alvina with our (normally one day a week) nanny and taking Mini with me - will hire a nanny through the hotel in Mumbai, while in Chicago someone's nanny has offered to take care of Mini as well as her usual charges for the two days we are there.  And yes, all work, though I'm hoping to do some shopping while in Chicago.  Both trips are in term time so Poppet needs to stay behind, and if I'm leaving him, I might as well leave Alvina too.  Mini is coming with me because I'm breast feeding.  I'm not wildly excited about leaving the two big ones for a week but I don't have much option.


A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - if you need a travelling nanny ...      I'll make myself free.
  


Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Tis, got an Indian visa??!


----------



## Betty-Boo

5 out of 5!  Flipping brilliant!  Am some happy for you     Can't wait for your next call       


Inde - no ........... not yet      


Tis xx


----------



## Rose39

Fab news Esperanza! Hope that before long you have a bun in the oven, rather than a cake!      (though cake sounds fab!).

Rose xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Lovely chat on here 
Survived yesterday Inde. Bravo re your Mumbai trip - sounds like you have it down to a fine art. Es fabulous news.  Good luck. Roo great pictures. 
Winky, Tis and JJ1, Rose, BB hello! 
Coco xxx


----------



## winky77

Great news Esperanza !!  Well done ! 
Inde....you are my inspiration     By the way...I'm hoping for a piece of work to come in that will see me down in Bath May/June time.....fingers crossed as it would be great to hook up with you and other South Westers ! 
Well did anyone else indulge in too much chocolate ?!?!  I still love it but don't seem to be able to stomach it very well during pregnancy.....hence the result of eating half an egg and 3 caramel bunnies meant I was sat up in bed slugging from a bottle of Gaviston at 5am this morning !!   
Lovely lunch today with Marra ....comparing bumps ! 
Must focus back on work tomorrow although no delivery stuff booked in this week so will be a challenge! 

..Winky


----------



## aimless1

Well. I have made it through Easter weekend. Thought iPad been quite good with chocolate but just went to tescos where mini eggs were down to 50p for massive bag ......
Main event of my weekend was big discussion with my parents about the fact that I am going to try and go it alone. Went ok ish. Not so good to start with as mum looked like she was going to cry. It's been such a long road for me to get to this point that i really can't be doing with any sort of negativity about it anywhere round me. It got better though and nice to kow my family support me. The main thing is I just want to get on with the process now and almost not think about it too much.  I could so easily get scared by thinking too much about finances/practicalities/never having sex again etc etc.......  Anyway now mum keeps ringing me to ask if I want lots of baby stuff that she has at her house (bought for my nieces).  It's really sweet but I am getting a bit freaked out.  Not even had the pre-treatment consultation yet (19 April that is happening) . Although I did go ahead and and order sperm (easier than ordering blinds from johnlewis).  So it's all getting more real.  And I am excited. But also scared witless.  
Sorry for slight ramble but needed to write some something down.
Amy x


----------



## aimless1

Oh good - I am off to see the hunger games tonight! I just read the book and really enjoyed it!
Happy weekends everyone.
Amy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Room for one more Es?


Haven't seen Hunger Games yet - but really want too ... 


Am off to a Craft Fair today with the place I volunteer at - so will be a busy one - also working this weekend. .. Boo ..
Gym later in preps for the girly holiday ... then catch up with the V+ box .. can't remember what I've got recorded...


Did the pamper stuff during the week - nails facial etc - so nothing for the weekend! Boo..


Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## indekiwi

Es, if you're not careful a number of us are going to camp on your doorstep until you relent and cook us some of your amazing concoctions.    Hope the progesterone isn't doing your head in.  

Amy, enjoy your night at the flicks.  It's been eons since I've finished any book aimed at adults apart from the road code let alone made it to the cinema.  

Tis, I love craft fairs!  Are you selling any of your own stuff?  Hope the weather is clear so that you get the crowds in.  When's your girly weekend?  

AFM, I have a lovely friend from South Africa staying the weekend - am already scheming with respect to a holiday in the lovely Cape Town later in the year...just need to find the dosh now.

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am selling the stuff that hands2gether make with the adults with learning dis.  Not my stuff - not got enough to sell     


Need to start making some orders though I think .. To build portfolio if anything!


Off in May - week in Turkey this time .. yikes! Probably a good thing - these welsh toyboys are getting far too tempting    


Have a lovely weekend catching up - really must get my bum in gear and up to yours to say hello.


Take care xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,

AM- want to make that cape town trip a FF meet up ;-). I wouldn't mind a trip there!

Tis - have a lovely time at craft fair...boo to working though.

E, all sounds delish 

Aimless,enjoy the flicks....last thing I saw was the artist which was fantastic...really need to go again soon.

Am off to Tate modern tomorrow to have a mooch about then staying at folks as I have to work Monday and Tuesday RUBBISH...am now officially on the countdown to being back properly.

Xx


----------



## lulumead

...and Tis....welsh toy boys sound perfect ;-)


----------



## indekiwi

Turkey!!!!  One of my top three holiday places.  Jealous, much!  Never fear - got my next (and hopefully last) driving test on Wednesday and once I finally have my licence I shall first be heading to Esperanza's for provisions    and then back down the motorway to terrorise you for a few days.   

Lulu, absolutely!  Can see us all in some cafe by the beach....hmmmnnn!  I haven't been to the Tate in forever....do you get the sense I rarely get out of the house these days?!    I feel your pain on the work front - next week is the last week of my maternity leave and then I'm straight back in the fray.  It has been a very quiet six months on the work front so I'm grateful to have a big project to get stuck into, and the money certainly won't go amiss (think that meet up in Cape Town   ) but it would have been nice to have a few more months away from all things client related.  


A-Mxx


----------



## Roo67

I'm off to a twins ( and multiples) club this morning with a fellow triplet mum, It is near the hospital that the boys are in so will go straight there afterwards.
Friend coming through this afternoon which will be lovely - she hasn't seen the boys yet    so same old routine today, feeds, and cares and hopefully lots of snuggles   


have fab weekends everyone - Hope the weather is better for you than here - very wet   


r xx


----------



## Elle72

Hello girls,
I am feeling quite lazy today, just finished my yoga class and feeling like going back to bed!! Will try to be strong sipping my coffee.
Es you do make me really envious about your friends having all that nice food!! Focus on the bunny instead of prog. Speaking of which I bought one for my cleaner before easter, but she did not get it was for her..so in the end bunny was looking at me with his chocolate eyes, and I ate it all in one evening!! BAD..
Roo congrats as I am fairly new to FF and did not have the chance, how are you doing with your little boys? You seem enjoying all so much and not complaining about the lack of sleep! I guess we all here want to become mummy so much and we go through so much that we are just filled with happyness and who cares about sleeping!!

Wish you all a lovely saturdat!
Xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

What busy weekends. E your mouth watering delights always make me feel v hungry!

I got up and starting sorting out some clothes including bra drawer for Oxfam as they collecting any bras in April
https://www.oxfam.org.uk/donate/shops/bra-hunt.html?pscid=ps_ggl_GR_OXInternal_Event_Bra2&gclid=CJOantigta8CFQq-zAodf2ixKQ

I went to the gym this morning , and then into Oxford St as I needed to buy a new TV- my colour tube or something has gone and so everyone is green or blue! But the start of the Grand National is not a good time to be in the John Lewis floor trying to buy a TV not merely watch it!! And what a difficult task, I knew nothing about LED/LCD/HD ready and HD installed/ hz per screen then internet enabled etc!!! I just want to watch TV and link Sky box up and not spend a fortune! anyway mission accomplished.

I am going to have a quiet rest of the weekend and stay in or not go out of the street.

L x

/links


----------



## Elle72

jj 
was there myself in John lewis yesterday to buy kitchen utensils!
I had same problem a couple of months ago with TV and discovered the new fab world of LED LCD...I am not even sure what I bought and gives you an idea of how much I care as well!


----------



## silverbird

Hope your all having a good weekend!

I'm really fed up.  last weekend i had a stinking cold and missed most of the fun things i'd planned to do.  then this weekend i felt fine, set off to the local art center with my niece and inlaws, then stating feeling sick had to head home and ened up being ill in the middle of the high street on my walk home! I just want to be well for a weekend!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oo poor you silverbird, I hope that you are soon feeling better.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Morning, Have a good day Es, will look up those games, but suspect I won't have much time to play them !!!

I am off to Leeds, maybe a quick trip to Ikea then going to see Felix and her lovely little girlies then back to visit my boys 
Tomorrow will be spending the day with the boys and final preparations for them coming home 

R x


----------



## Rose39

Have a lovely time with Felix, Roo, and send them all big hugs from Rosebud and me! So nice to hear you are making preparations for your boys coming home - can't wait to hear the news that they are home at last!
Rose xx


----------



## indekiwi

Es, hope you have a fab time with your sister.  Haven't played board or card games for years - shame!


Roo, pass on hugs to Felix and her girls for me too.  Wow - are all 3 boys coming home?  Toooooooooo exciting!!!


Rose, thanks again for the heads up.   


AFM, worked all day today and will be heading to the airport in a couple of hours to take a flight to Heathrow and then homeward bound to be reunited with Poppet and Alvina.   


Bon weekend all!


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

AM safe trip home you must be exciting to see the LO's.

Roo I'm so delighted that you little guys are coming home and you are a family at home.

Hope you FF girls had a great day together.

I had a productive day, started with getting my wireless sorted at last (I put off ringing up as I couldn't face another customer service rep) but done, then the Sky man came at 1000, something about changing the disk around for all residents in the flats. Then I braved the Apple store in Covent Garden and saw the same asst- sorry 'genius' who gave me a demo yesterday, so I bought a new laptop and took my old one for them to do the data transfer so should be ready on Mon pm. I'm still nervous about going to Mac (over to the other side) now
I then went for a tan, I had my long red nails sorted and a pedicure yesterday as back to a hospital role on Mon and it wouldn't be appropraite!
I have a long list of jobs to do tomorrow  as working all week and then going away next weekend to visit my friend and her DD.  I have hairdresser.
just wasthcving the Voice but an loosing faith with this show, but nothing else on.

Hope that you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh I've played Qwirkle...lots of fun    hope you have a good time with your sister E

JJ - hectic as always! hope the laptop works out - these days I don't think there is so much difference between Apple and Microsoft when it comes to the look and feel of things so hopefully it won't be such a big deal (am sure Apple fans out there will disagree with me on that point but Microsoft have definitely moved close to Apple when it comes to the screen layouts/folders etc etc)

roo - how fab to be preparing to bring those boys home    wish you were closer so we could come and visit - will have to work it out somehow...

Inde - safe flight and happy homecoming, am sure P and A will be looking forward to seeing you   

hope the house renovations progress well abnex and you can move closer to having a family soon   

we've had a lovely day today visiting RL and G and seeing some other FFrs too    although L&A seem to have forgotten how to sleep during the day and were rather grumpy as a result! off to the farm with twins club tomorrow which will be fun

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elle72

Hi girls, busy weekends I see!

Roo it is so nice that finally you get to take the little ones at home, sweet 

AFM I have spent the last 3 days running around with family and their friends visiting from Italy and I am exhausted! I cannot understand where they get all their energy from 
I need to sleep and tomorrow instead will be another exhausting day!
Have a lovely sunday


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hope that you are all enjoying you extra long Jubilee weekend. I'm with my donor and his partner on South Coast, today the neighbour is having an 'indoor' party -as rain predicted! I do have a long flowing union jack dress to go as! then out on the town for drinks and cabaret tonight . Tomorrow hoping to hook up with a friend who has just moved down here. Wed and work seems ages away! Hope that you all enjoy it


----------



## Elle72

Hi all,
I am planning a wet street party tomorrow, they have organized it on the monday, but forecast is rain rain rain! Today I am going to watch the pageant from some friends place along the river, although we won't enjoy the terrace as much as we were planning to do. At the moment I am doing my hair, after my 40th some white bits are showing in the middle so I am covering them!
Enjoy rest of your weekend all
Xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

We had our neighbourhood party at one of the neighbour's house - fortunately the house is humongous so comfortably fit a good 50 or so people as it was heaving with rain for most of the afternoon.  I baked and iced Union Jack "bunting" biscuits and am still liberally covered in blue dye.  Poppet was very impressed though and all the kids dived for them so job done! The rest of the long weekend is going to be swallowed for the most part in work, albeit we are going to be catching up with the lovely Muddypaws and her little one on Tuesday.   


A-Mx


----------



## Chowy

Indie have a fab time with Muddy and LO and say a big hello from us please   

Thanks

Sorry about all of the wet Jube parties, we didnt go to our village one due to the rain but had a fab doggie one on Sat where 2 of my dogs tried agility   .  Was cold but no rain thank goodness.  I feel very sorry for the people who have organised and planned for months on end for these events to be rained off   

Take care all and enjoy whatever your plans

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Sima

I am just about to head out to my street's jubilee party.  The weather looks good and hopefully it will hold off for the rest of the afternoon.

I hope the rest of you have a nice day.  

Sima x


----------



## bingbong

We went and watched the boats on the Thames, was pretty amazing but totally exhausting! We were really lucky that we got tickets to a viewing platform but it still involved hours of standing in one place but my two were so well behaved, all things considered. We were also really lucky that the rain started to pour about five minutes after the Queen went by so we were able to go inside and take cover for a bit. Still had to walk to the train in the rain though   . It was a great experience but I was so tired after that and my arms ached from carrying little people. 


Yesterday we went to a party at a local park but it was a bit rubbish so we walked home (and arrived moments before the rain started!). Today we have recovered!


bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend despite the rain, and that all the parties went well even if it was a little damp

we went to the farm on Saturday and enjoyed a sunny day there so that was good. Sunday was a wash out as both me and my mum were ill - my sister came over to entertain the boys and we watched the river pageant on TV (L & A were thrilled as they usually only get 10 mins of TV per day so they were glued to the screen!)
Monday we went to GIAToo's indoor Jubilee picnic which was lovely although my two spent the entire time clinging to my legs and whingeing...over tired I think
Today we went to my sisters and that was pretty much a repeat of yesterday with lots of whingeing and clinging...almost glad they are back to nursery tomorrow!

I'm still feeling a bit under the weather (it's either a cold or hayfever but either way my throat is so sore I can barely swallow   ) - so annoying to be ill when it's a holiday, will no doubt be fine for work tomorrow!

oh well, only 3 days until the weekend again    
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

quiet one for me- meeting  friend for dinner and  chat tonight , and going to Apple tomorrow to a 1-2-1 lesson to try and master things! At least it is bright, dry and sunny
- hope that you all are having fun
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dinner and a chat sounds just up my street.  


Am off to a Cancer Care Charity Ball - all for the cause but have the mother of all headaches and am part of the committee - so not so much of a sociable evening as will be working too - but all in all should be fun.  Mum's coming along too... 


Have a fab weekend everyone.
Tis xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OO thetis a ball have great fun, try and enjoy and relax once you get there and it is all done there is no more planning you can  do so enjoy it for a great cause xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi girls, 
how are we?

I have just kicked out my ex...who came to visit un-invited this weekend... 
I must say I am so very emotional and completely going insane, one minute I cry one minute I laugh, yesterday went for acupuncture and have been good all the way until he puts on some classical music to make me relax which made me cry!!!
Poor guy he did not know what to put on after!!
After that lovely session I went and bought not one but  three brownies and decided to treat myself with a little piece!
I am just concerned I will be so emotional at work tomorrow as last week I was at a client event and was very distracted, if anyone disappoints me I am sure I will start crying all the way, OMG need to bring those brownies at work I think!


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - it was a brilliant night - not a clue how much was raised - well worth it though.   


Elle - men!  How very dare he stop by and upset you like that!    You take care honey.


big hello to all xx


----------



## Elle72

Good morning lovely ladies, 
after a dreadful week   I put myself together and this morning I feel very positive and proactive!!
I did the following, booked my ticket to go back to Italy for 2 weeks to work from there during the olympics, since they gave me permission to work from home I am going to make the most of it! Booked a one week holiday sailing in Sicily in August 
wrote to the following clinics, Serum and Lister, but seriously thinking of serum to save some money and to have a more human approach.
I did also call the gym to schedule a month personal training session to put myself back in shape, with this IVF I did become chubby with 5 extra kg on 

Hope everyone is fine, have a lovely weekend!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

elle -   for the horrid week, but sounds like you've put some lovely plans in place and it's always good to have things to look forward to   

we've been to Sainsburys this morning - first time I've taken the boys shopping with me since they were 12 weeks old!! (usually leave them with my mum as it's such a hassle with the 2 of them) they were very good though and quite enjoyed sitting in the trolley being pushed around...funny how such small things delight children   
later we're off for tea in the park (Richmond) with friends - including some good friends who live abroad and who I haven't seen since last July so that will be lovely - hope it stays sunny   

tomorrow no plans, need to get house and garden ready for next week's picnic...looks like there will be lots of us there so some tidying up is in order!

happy weekend everyone   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elle72

Hello everyone,

how are you all coping with this awful weather?
I got an early invitation for the CHRISTMAS GROTTO  which in a way I think it's appropriate to the weather 

Going to the movies later with a couple of friends, went to the gym this morning, just to clear my conscience, now am enjoying my wisdom tooth which decided to come out at 40years old, ok cool, but I do not intend to have any surgery to remove it so better grow where there is space  at the moment it looks very much growing the opposite side!

Have a nice weekend girls!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i went into a shoe shop today and they had all the sandals in the sale and he said that the autumn / winter collection was arriving v soon due to the weather and people all asking for winter stuff!


----------



## Elle72

Hi JJ, hope I can get some nice sales tomorrow!! Going to Italy very soon  where i can wear.my summer clothes!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh Elle where in Italy I love Italy! i had a fabulous holiday with a friend in Sicily a few years ago


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am still exhausted after a Brighton Pride weekend with my donor, his partner and my best friend from Ireland- theatre, park, partying, lots of food and too much alcohol. Back to work today!!!


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1 I love your weekends!  Glad you had such a great time.   


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So pleased that we have the sun shining on us- even if I am doing household chores!! Off to see Lady Gaga with my donor and his partner tomorrow so relieved that it will be dry!!

L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a fabulous time!  I reckon  Lady GaGa will be awesome!


xx


----------



## indekiwi

Some of the last beautiful days of summer no doubt and I feel pants - head cold that paracetamol and nurofen isn't touching (still b/feeding so can't take much else), though eucalyptus oil on a tissue is helping to dry my nose up.  My two girls are also suffering and we've also had some domestic traumas to deal with so not much fun going on today.  Hope I can summon the energy to take the kids to the playground tomorrow at least.  Still, good excuse to watch more of the paralympics - phenomenal!


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Inde, I see your cold got the train north once it was done with you and your girls! I'm trying to book it on a train out of here but it seems to like it, fresh air, bracing winds, you know, I think it would like Dundee better!

I'm off to here soon 
http://www.newlanark.org/index2.shtml

Then tomorrow I'm doing this
http://www.glasgowdoorsopenday.com/

What everyone else doing? (apart from Thetis packing for hols  Have fun btw!)

from the Scottish Culture Vulture (this weekend only)

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am in Wales at the mo - chilling before the big off on Monday! Woohoo

Have a lovely time Diesy - I so miss Glasgow x


----------



## Diesy

Oh! You'e all packed then! Have a brilliant time  I was on the phone to a car insurance place yesterday, discovered My Best Welsh Accent Ever! Have fun! xox


----------



## lulumead

have fun thetis     
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

THETIS HAVE A GREAT TIME XXX


----------



## indekiwi

Have a wonderful time Thetis!!


Diesy, you culture vulture you!


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Happy travels Tis! 
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Thought I'd better resurrect this thread before it slipped off the front page.   

Saturday morning has started waaaaaaaaay too early for my liking - some time before 6 a.m.  I am all for long weekends but I'd prefer the three day variety rather than two massively elongated days.    No real plans to do anything apart from recover from the last lurgy (tummy bug that seemed to go on and on) and fight off the colds we all now seem to be developing.  Oh - and chase up the plumber to fix the boiler, which appears to have sprung a leak.  Sigh.  Here's hoping for sunshine (doesn't appear to want to come out in the West Country at the moment) and no rain.  


Thetis, how was your holiday?


Diesy, have you another culturally enthralling weekend ahead of you?


JJ1, what wonderful things have you lined up for the next couple of days?


Bon weekend all!


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde 0600 is an early start- I have a quiet wend, was out last night but Hey Ho I'm programmed to wake up at 0645 as if it is a work day!!! My flat is upside down as the painter has just finished doing my bedroom- all the rooms finally done now , he has to come back to do the front door but that doesn't disrupt me! So putting clean curtains and contents back and a little sort out.

I'm getting nails etc done have you lovely ladies discovered Shellac it is done in a salon, set under lights so no drying, smudging but lasts 2+ weeks, no chipping even cleaning and scrubbing. It ends up growing out and hence needs changing no chipping on a pedicure it lasts 4-6 weeks and stays shinny even on the beach.

Going out on thurs night with friends from work. Friday a day off I need to plan for Serum appt ( get my fertility notes boxes out, legs waxed etc) we go next Sat-  my birthday as well. Plus my friend is having a photographic exhibition on the Friday night before we fly. We're there till Tues.  When we come back the following day I'm meeting my school friend- we've been friends since we were 11. I do have to work one day and then head off to Leeds for a conference so I won't be at home for next 2 wkends.

I also got a new job this week so will be moving out of London dec time and all that is involved in renting my flat out, storing stuff, I can live with my donor and his partner at the other end in the short term.


----------



## Diesy

Wow JJ it's all go!  Congrats on your new job    And yay a trip to Serum - woohoo!  I'm going to run out of exclamation marks in a moment.  Actually a bit worn out just reading your post but it sounds like you have it all organised.  Athens for a birthday, lovely  

Inde - hope you are feeling better, that's rubbish.  I too have had the lurgy, my friend took me to a spa on Thursday and yesterday I was done in.  Achy, nauseous, pummeled and dazed.  Starting to feel a wee bit better today.  6am is way too early Inde, is there a game called "How Quiet Can You Be At 6am?"  If not I think one can be invented  

I am writing this weekend, doing my showreel, editing, emails, might take a trip out to Wholefoods Warehouse for a treat then the usual walkies park bit.  So no culture...that other weekend I didn't make it to Lanark and ending up going Strathclyde Park, lovely Roman settlement, then SHOPPING and on the Sunday I ended up at the out of hours GP trying to inject drugs!!!  So, erm, that went well!

Have a good one


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just back from Wales and Turkey - so its washing galore!


Was a fab break though ... no naughties ... Ah well...     


JJ1 - I love Shellac - always get it done for holidays and have clear for work .. helps keep my nails a little longer as I'm rubbish at growing them, plus normal varnish really sticks well to the shellac.
glittery toes are a must for holidays!!


Have a lovely weekend everyone.


Tis xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

thetis I also have the 'clearly pink' for work so it looks totally clear on fingers.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo - I'll try that one, must look nice with a little subtle pink in it.  I do like the sparkly ones but they're a mare to remove.


Tis xx


----------



## Tommi

Loving the weekend talk ladies! You're shaming me into doing a home manicure! 

I have loads of work to do tomorrow but took some time out today. Had acupuncture this morning and bought a huge pot for the shrub I bought to remember my little tiny one. I planted it this evening - looks lovely! I'll put some bulbs around it tomorrow so it will look even lovelier in the spring. Have to admit it's been a tearful day today. I think it's because I've been so busy at work I haven't had time to think. First day off for a few weeks.

Glad you had a good time Tis! I've never been to Turkey.

Diesy - hope you've had a good day. Email on the way!

JJ1 - so excited for you. I hope that you have a great trip! And birthday too!

Inde - hope you're feeling better. I had a v early start today too. Just can't seem to sleep late these days despite the house being silent!

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

tommi, what a lovely idea re shrub   and sending some   for your tearful day, hope you feel a little brighter tomorrow - there will be ups and downs I know
thetis - glad you had a good holiday despite no naughties   
JJ - the nails sound lovely. congrats on the new job, how exciting! are you moving to the coast then?
inde - sorry about the early start - we're regulars at around 6.15am now which is bearable. I'd love mine to recognise weekends and lie in a bit but suspect I'm going to be waiting quite some time before that happens!
diesy - hope the writing is going well, am looking forward to reading your novel when it's a best seller   
quiet weekend here. I usually have Fridays off but had to work this week and so kept the weekend low key to recover! friend and her twins came over this afternoon, tomorrow we'll prob head to the park and that's about it. 
oh, and depressingly packed away garden furniture etc today - truly the end of summer   
happy sunday everyone, hope it's a relaxing one for you all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - wee   for you and your wee plant.  Sounds like it will be a happy wee thing in the spring.  

Suitcase -   my bestseller!  Love it!  Better get it finished    Doesn't look much like summer out my window this morning.

Thetis - well jel of your sunny holiday, you looked awesome on your holiday pic!    Glad you are keeping yourself entertained, no naughties  

I've had a lovely Saturday night.  I got M&S dinner in for two, erm two nights.  Wee glass of wine and then three movies from the library, The Artist, Another Earth and The Kings Speech.  Then I ended up watching Lost in Austen.  Felt like a real treat, possibly because I've been stressing myself out


----------



## Tommi

Diesy that sounds like a wonderful Saturday night! Love that M&S deal. Thanks for the hugs - there is still an email on the way...  

Suity - thank you too. I had a week of feeling much better about it and now it's all a bit much. Strange how that happens. I think I might be heading for a period though so I guess that doesn't help. It's 5 weeks since the ERPC. 

So, Sunday for me so far has involved no work at all!    But I have baked some bread and planted some bulbs. And washed my hair. That's always a monumental job! 

Have a lovely Sunday ladies!

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

off to Serum tomorrow- hope to get some sunshine in too!Birthday tomorrow, appt with Penny on Sun and  Hystroscopy on Mon.

Better get on packing!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Woohoo!      for your appointment and Hyster on Monday


and massive      for tomorrow!


Sooooo exciting JJ1 - take caree safe travels - fingers and toes crossed.


Tis xx


----------



## Rose39

Happy Birthday for tomorrow JJ1!      

Wishing you so much luck for your appointment at Serum hun and that Penny works her magic for you         

Rose xx


----------



## Diesy

Have a brilliant birthday weekend JJ! 
*Got it all crossed for you on Monday*​ *Bring On The Serum Magic!*​​


----------



## winky77

Hey JJ ....massive Happy Birthday to you & good luck in Athens.....Roo & I both had hysterscopys there last summer and you know what happened after that ! 

What's everyone else up to this weekend. I've been working today so had early start & hoping Bingo will oblige for a little lie in 2moro then heading to Edinburgh for socials !!  

Diesy ....not ignoring your PM just frustratingly can't reply from IPad (it will only let me do these quick replies in general posts too.  I will get on my laptoppo.  ,

Winky


----------



## Tommi

JJ - so excited for you! Have a fabulous birthday and, of course, a whole load of positive vibes are following you all the way to Athens! 
Good luck!      

Txx


----------



## bingbong

Jj wishing you all the best for Serum, I really hope that things go well and look forward to hearing how you get on! Big Happy Birthday too!!

Windy there is something that you can do to your settings to be able to pm on your iPad, I'll try and have a look for what to do when I get the chance.

Bingbong x


----------



## Diesy

*ipads sound rubbish *


----------



## Elpida

JJ    and all the best for Athens - as you know I too had a hysteroscopy at Serum, I will be thinking of you x x x Have some frozen yoghurt for me! Make sure when you go to Serum after the hysteroscopy to review things you ask how long you might be waiting and if it's best to go just for a cup of tea and a bite to eat, or back to the hotel for a lie down (if your flights allow it).


I'm am currently procrastinating rather than clean the house. It's in chaos. But the sun is out so I"m going to make the most of it so I can chill out tomorrow when I will be  taking my dad out for a Birthday lunch and I am salivating over the roast dinner already.


I went swimming this morning and over did it a bit, decided to go in the 'fast' lane rather than get kicked in the face in the 'medium' lane (seriously what are people doing going swimming at 7 am at the weekend?) and so swam full pelt for a few lengths. Then my body suddenly realised that I"ve not done anything full pelt for several months and decided to let me know that it wasn't best pleased. I'm fine but just need to pace it a bit better - hence the less than effective cleaning mode (well that's my excuse anyway 


Right, I'm going to pick up the duster again. Happy Saturday everyone x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks ladies enjoying Athens do far.have a good weekend
L x


----------



## ambergem

GOOD LUCK JJ!!       and  

Xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ     can't wait to hear how it all went .....    


Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, just adding my voice to the throng!  Hope you had a super birthday and that something magical is about to happen in Athens...  

Elpida, housework is so overrated - and besides, you're showing me up - hide the duster or even better, bin it!   

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.  Ours has been quiet but occasionally productive so mustn't grumble.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Had my hysteroscopy today- all a bit strange with the nurses and little- no English, and like someone said privacy,dignity and chaperones don't exist! You are awake in the theatre legs up, Dr trying to cannulate at the same time, and 5 people in and out whilst you lie there in full glory. Anyway

Dr who did it was lovely, played Will Young and stoked my face as I drifted under! evern took my donor's partner(we also do these things so we left my donor in the hotel as it was a 0730 start and he came later) to the cafe and bought him a coffee while he waited! He has told me I have a heart shaped uterus (not bicorunate) he cut the septum away, and inserted and IUD for 2 months, He is optomist that the uterus can be 'healed'.  Also he captured blood for hidden C tests which my donor's partner walked over to Serum for quicker processing and then came back after collecting my donor. Then we all headed to see Penny to view the DVD- she thinks I have a chronic infection from miscarriage and waited 2 weeks for ERPC.  Serum is packed we were told to go away and come back in 30 mins but still waited another 3 hrs long .
So she has put me on a  cocktail of drugs and also my donor has to have 55 days AB's .  Now back at the hotel and chilling until dinner.
So far so good and optimistic- have to return in 2 months for IUD removal and evaluation with aqua scan and sperm tests so a  36 hr trip only.
L x


----------



## Elpida

JJ - I've been thinking about you, so glad all went well. Take it easy and enjoy your last evening in Athens.


El x x


----------



## blueytoo

JJ - I am so glad it all went well. Here's hoping Serum have a great way forward for you planned


----------



## Tommi

JJ - good to hear that. Glad you have a plan    
Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - lovely to hear the positive feedback from Serum and Penny.  That place sounds the miracle place to go ....        for you xxx


----------



## bingbong

Jj that's great news! I really hope that Serum can heal your uterus!

Bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

That sounds like a positive consultation JJ1 - really glad it went well for you and fingers crossed for even more positive news very soon   


Kylecat xxx


----------



## ambergem

Delighted to hear all went well JJ   sounds really positive, I really hope this regime does the trick   

Xxx


----------



## Diesy

*Brilliant news JJ*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm really pleased but also grounded as I have had too many ups and downs over the years, so I can't torment myself, my donor and his partner if there is not a chance. I knew this was the end of road for me and I would have to move onto surrogacy and focus all my energy on it if she said 'little/no hope'


----------



## aimless1

Hello JJ1 - I am so pleased that the news thus far is positive. I am keeping everything crossed for you.
A x


----------



## Chowy

JJ glad it went well at the weekend and fingers crossed this will result in your dream coming true   

Take care

Chowy xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - so pleased to hear that miracle worker Penny is on the case
Know what you mean about staying grounded, but still it's great that she thinks there is hope
sending you all the      in the world! keep us posted   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

JJ so happy to see your post and am confident if anyone is going to get it to happen it is Penny. x


----------



## lulumead

Hi JJ - I'm crossing fingers already for a great result     
xxx


----------



## Elpida

My it's quiet here at the moment. My weekend has been a bit of a disappointment. My regular trip to the south coast was upset by my sister having a nasty bug. Not her fault, but she didn't let me know until the very last minute so I couldn't stay with her which meant a drive back yesterday. I've don'e aunt duty though. On the plus side I had stunning fish and chips (the only good thing about Eastbourne), damn fine cake and an unexpected Sunday at home. Two lots of washing done, house more or less cleaned (trying to will the hoover to  do it's work with the combined power of my mind and raging hormones but it's not working), the week's shopping done and I will shortly be say with popcorn and Skyfall. 


How is this chilly weekend finding you all? I do quite like this weather, a good excuse to pop the heating on - and it helps with drying the washing.


El x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all having a good weekend. i've been rushing around all morning doing my chores, and heading out to a friends birthday and fireworks party.recording Strictly and X factor for later.


----------



## indekiwi

Hi JJ1!  


Today has been reasonably low key following a busy couple of weeks.  This evening I took Poppet and Alvina to a firework display at the former's school, which was amusing in that Alvina decided to start dancing to all the bangs - she'd never seen fireworks before.    Fortunately the display had just about ended by the time the rain started to heave down.  No plans for tomorrow, but will likely take the kids out somewhere as I have a couple of business trips coming up over the next two weeks so want to do something nice together.  


Hope everyone is having a fun weekend.   


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i hope that you have all had a good weekend- I can't believe how close Xmas is, I have to pack up my house for my tenants, move to a different city (moving in with my donor and his partner until I find somewhere to rent/buy), nip to Greece, finish up at work, visit family and friends oh and get ready for Xmas! All I seem to have done is pack things and a charity shop run this weekend. New job, new city, new home... hopefully the rest of the ducks will line up in 2013! Hope that you all had a good one xx


----------



## indekiwi

Whoa JJ1, how much can one woman fit into a month?! Wishing you love and luck in your new job, new home, new city and above all else, your trip to Greece.     

So, in the past three days I've caught up with MuddyPaws and MightyPaws (perfection in a sleep suit  ), Langtang and her twins (life saver extraordinaire  ) and Elpida (she of the elegant bump and wondrous baking skills  ). Yesterday, I won an old (read very old) bed at auction and managed to stuff it into my car (with the help of Langtang). Poppet helped me to decorate the lounge and tree (also stuffed into my car somehow for a short but fraught trip home - couldn't see a thing out my rear window so reversing up a narrow lane proved something of a nightmare for this rookie driver). Today I have been magnetically attached to the oven in a vain attempt to batch cook for the week. Oh - and my lovely tenants / neighbours moved out - I shall miss them immensely.  So it's been a busy few days and I'd like another weekend please. Hope everyone else has had peaceful / exciting / wonderful / warm weekends wherever you are.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wishing you loads of luck with it all JJ    
sounds like a lovely weekend Inde, if a little hectic!
bit of a quiet one here - my mum was away, the boys sulked (they don't like their nanny being away), Lukas had foul cold and was mega grumpy. did have nice day out on Sunday visting another single twin mummy (don't think she posts on here or if she does I don't know her user name!)   
getting tree on Weds, will feel more Christmassy once we have that sorted I think!
have a good week one and all, here's to next weekend!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Inde - if you continue to use words like elegant to describe any aspect of me I will bake you any cake you want!


JJ - That's a lot to pack into a few weeks - are you going to Greece to cycle or for follow up? 


I visited my brother and family and although I did very little other than eat and go for a couple of little walks I'm so looking forward to next weekend when I have nothing on!


El x


----------



## Elpida

Happy Saturday one and all! I have been longing for today all week, a day with nothing on to veg in PJs on the sofa with a hot water bottle and the cat. My usual early mornings have been scuppered by pregnancy and I've been sleeping solidly from 9 ish (sometimes earlier) through, and past, my alarm at 6, so today has been a thing of beauty on the horizon.


Well, I seem to be spring/winter cleaning. I've made mincemeat, done a massive supermarket shop (thank you support belt for keeping my hips in line), washed windows, floors and two loads in the machine. Just waiting for a friend to come round so we can go and get a tree. I imagine an early night will follow and tomorrow will be given over to chilling, but who knows? 


I really wanted to go and see Sightseers at the cinema but the times are all funny. 


I hope the sun is shining where you are and you're warm and cosy 


El x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow, sounds like a pretty busy weekend Elpida, despite the lie ins!
mad weekend here - today we went splashing in muddy puddles, then hosted Xmas lunch for 16 (8 adults/8 children), tomorrow we're off for a walk in the morning (more muddy puddles!) followed by twins club Xmas party - 35 sets of twins under 5 so bound to be chaos!
all good fun though   
hope everyone is having a good weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wowo busy weekends for your ladies.  I went to the works Xmas party on Friday night so  had a late one, and foolishly booked an appt at the gym at noon on sat, so I dragged myself out of bed for it and pretty much vegged out for the rest of the day.  Today I have been making a bit of a start on my box packing so haven't been outside. Tomorrow I have to wait in for a packing box delivery! 
L x


----------



## aimless1

Another weekend has flown by. Not very restful here as builders we in all day yesterday (no lie in for me) and spent the day trekking round tile shops, carpet shops etc in desperate attempt to get everything done so I have my spare room (soon to be nursery) and bathroom back  ASAP.  I know it will be lovely when it's done but seriously it has been so stressful not to mention messy and dusty. My white cat is distinctly  grey.  Today no builders!! Hurray! A day off! 
I went to the park with my ex husband and his son which was nice ( we get in well we just shouldn't have ever got married to each other). However a bit odd when he started lecturing me on how/ when to find myself a nice man. Not really a priority at the moment!  Now it's strictly and X factor for me followed by an attempt to stay awake for homeland.  Hope everyone is having a good Sunday evening. A x


----------



## Elpida

It feels like a week-long weekend here, I'm not even certain of the day but I wanted to pop on and ask JJ how your busy December went?


Hope everyone else is recovering from whatever the Festivities threw at you.


El x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Elphida thanks for asking, all went well - Athens, the move, up and down the country to visit family, then a lovely Xmas with the boys. After Sam s. I went to a post Xmas residential detox for some pampering and weight loss/ energising- I finished it tonight, so a couple of days then start new job.

I aim to cycle DE with peny in feb with intralipids, clexane and steroids.
How are you doing? Your ticker is zooming along ?

Hope everyone had a good Xmas break and wishing you a happy new year.


----------



## Elpida

JJ - Great news!


I hope you have a lovely evening tonight


El xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

lovely to hear your news JJ - good luck with the new job, Feb will be here before you know it - will have everything firmly crossed for you    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy New Year Everyone


JJ      for you - fingers and toes crossed.


Take care xxx


----------

